# OUCH. Glenn Beck exposed as phony on HealthCare Debate



## G.T. (Aug 15, 2009)

Got to love when our TV Channels so blatantly submit to their partisanship. Check out this Gem:

Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

Not a big Stewart fan, but Beck got Owned, no two ways about it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.



too bad they were ass lickers during the bush administration, maybe we wouldn't be in the dire economic straights we are in now.....

pointing out the ''enemies'' faults is easy play, easy riling, easy to do and make a hit out of it....doing it when your own people are in power, is noteworthy and has worth....doing the crap they do for the sake of partisanship is the Devil's work imo, and nothing less....same with those on the left that also spin lies....

care


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)

This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have  become.  and im sorry to say, government wants you retarded.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.
> ...



It just amazes me that Obama has spent more money than all the other American Presidents combined since the day of George Washington and he has trippled the national debt - far more financial impact that Bush ever did but yet it is all Bush's fault.  This cracks me up.  I think you're full of bull.....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty said:


> This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have gotten.



I didn't even bother watching the clip that the OP posted cause it was from The Daily Show.  There are a couple of people on here who have ragged all over Beck and the like, then post from _comedy_ shows to prove their point.    Screwy, eh?


----------



## paperview (Aug 15, 2009)

Too bad you missed it.  Wouldn't want to see the hypocrite Beck eat his own words.

No, can't do that. Must not upset the applecart of your preconceived vision of him as your champion and savior.

No. Must Shut. ears.


----------



## PeterS (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC



Beck was the one bashing health care in this country. So are you asserting his statements true?


----------



## paperview (Aug 15, 2009)

Who to believe?

The Glenn Beck who says health care sucks in this country, and he was the victim of it 

Or the Glenn Beck who a year and a half later says America has The Best Healthcare In the World.

Which one shall I believe Martha?  Drat these quandries!


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone needs to watch this.  The hypocrite Beck isexposed, andnot in someone else's words, but is HI OWN WORDS.

Everyone needs to look at this video.  Beck on multiple ocassions assailed the healtgh care system in the US.  But in less than two years, it has become the GREATEST SYSTEM IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

paperview said:


> Too bad you missed it.  Wouldn't want to see the hypocrite Beck eat his own words.
> 
> No, can't do that. *Must not upset the applecart of your preconceived vision of him as your champion and savior*.
> 
> No. Must Shut. ears.



You always put words in people's mouths?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.







His ratings are SO good that he is losing sponsors left and right........Glen will be gone pretty quick if he keeps losing sponsors.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> Everyone needs to watch this.  The hypocrite Beck isexposed, andnot in someone else's words, but is HI OWN WORDS.
> 
> Everyone needs to look at this video.  Beck on multiple ocassions assailed the healtgh care system in the US.  But in less than two years, it has become the GREATEST SYSTEM IN THE WORLD!



Pay per view?


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



It just amazes me that "concepts" are beyond the simple right wing pea brain intellect... when one administration enters office, it's not like erasing a blackboard and the next president steps to the front of the class with a blank slate...


----------



## paperview (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad you missed it.  Wouldn't want to see the hypocrite Beck eat his own words.
> ...


I was speaking of the collective group of cons who refused to watch it.

Not _you_ specifically.

How's that?

;P


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

paperview said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Like I said, you always put words in people's mouths?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

paperview said:


> Who to believe?
> 
> The Glenn Beck who says health care sucks in this country, and he was the victim of it
> 
> ...



I know what you mean.  It's like Obama saying that before he signs any bill into law it will be available for the general public to view for at least 72 hours on line.  Same concept.  Did Beck and Obama simply change their minds are could it be that both of them are lying.  I report.  You decide...


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> It just amazes me that Obama has spent more money than all the other American Presidents combined since the day of George Washington and he has trippled the national debt - far more financial impact that Bush ever did but yet it is all Bush's fault.  This cracks me up.  I think you're full of bull.....



What I believe has tripled is the *defict* not the national debt. The national debt is the accumulation of deficits. No, he has not "spent more money than all other American Presidents combined." If you are going to make statements like that provide some data and prove me wrong. If not I am going to assume that 1) you are deliberately a partisan hack who merely wants to smeer Obama regardless of whether the statements you make are false or 2) you are just ignorant. 

Also, I am not at all convinced had the Republican's man McCain been elected that the deficit would be at all significantly less.  

All that said, I believe that the spending in the United States is fuckin out of control but our government is run by republicans who really are big government but claim not to be and democrats who are openly big government.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It just amazes me that Obama has spent more money than all the other American Presidents combined since the day of George Washington and he has trippled the national debt - far more financial impact that Bush ever did but yet it is all Bush's fault.  This cracks me up.  I think you're full of bull.....
> ...



You can assume anything you'd care to assume...  As a matter of fact, you can kiss my assume.  Yes, Obama has tripled the debt.  No doubt about that.  McCain?  He would have only been Obama "light".  Both of the candidates were bad choices...  Unfortunately, we got the one who is putting the big screws to America.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Aug 15, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> His ratings are SO good that he is losing sponsors left and right........Glen will be gone pretty quick if he keeps losing sponsors.



Because of the whole "Obama has a deep seeded hatred of white people" statement later followed by the "I dont believe Obama is a racist" statement I dont think I can take him seriously... He claims one thing, and implies the antithesis. 

I used to listen to him regularly but not anymore. 

I think it is funny how its not only me that feels this way but the free market as well in the form of him losing his sponsors. Or do Sargento, GEICO, Lawyers.com, Progressive Insurance, Procter & Gamble, and SC Johnson all have a agenda against conservatives?


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> You can assume anything you'd care to assume...  As a matter of fact, you can kiss my assume.  Yes, Obama has tripled the debt.  No doubt about that.



Okay, then I challenge you to post data that shows this.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.



Beck is obviously a paid liar. The video proved that completely. The other schills you mention are the same.

This admin is dealing with the multiple problems that incompetance, criminality, and corruption of the last admin left us. You obviously wish to return to that kind of conduct in government.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 15, 2009)

Poor old DUmbzzz Demmocrat gotta have somebody to hate on.. just gotta.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty said:


> This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have  become.  and im sorry to say, government wants you retarded.



In other words, your fellow got caught lying through his teeth for the Health Care Insurance companies money.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 15, 2009)

No, Obama has not tripled the debt....and he has not tripled the deficit either, since he has been in office.

Please look up the definition and statistics on our National Debt, and on our Deficit....

Obama's first full budget that is his and his alone is for 2010, the 2009 Budget that we are in now, began October 1st of 2008 and ends september 30 2009.

When you get the chance alnd review the figures for these fiscal periods, it will show you Black Dog, that what you have said is simply not true and a lie being spread that sounds believeable due to all the spending that has happened in less than a year, but still doesn't cut mustard on facts....honestly, it doesn't....if you want, I can get all the government charts on debt and on deficits and even the ones from the different watchdog agencies when I do have alot of time, and show you how it just isn't true...though the spending is outrageous, it still isn't true.

Care


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Poor old DUmbzzz Demmocrat gotta have somebody to hate on.. just gotta.



All of this comes directly from page 17, paragraph 2(c) of the liberal Democrats Handbook.  They will run out of talking points in a minute or so and won't know what else to say and then will simply disappear from the thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

The extreme righturds are screaming.  Beck continues osing major advertisers, disrupters continuing to be told to behave or go to jail, millions of good-thinking Americans telling the Palinistas "enough is enough!".

A heath care reform bill, whether singer-payer or two-term, will go through, period.  With the growing political power of minorities and women and young people and with only 1 out of 3 voters a white male, the tide has turned against post-Reagan Republicanism.  

Either the modern GOP changes, or it dies.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Bush spent 3 trillion dollars on a war based on lies that he helped fabricate. The only thing accomplished was the deaths of over 4000 of our sons and daughters. He ignored all the signs of the coming crash, until Meltdown Monday.

Now President Obama is trying to repair the damaged goods that Bush and company handed him on 20Jan09. He is also trying to address a health care system that is costing this nation twice as much as any other system in the world with results that are third world. 

The last time an American President was handed such basket case was when FDR took office. He also did his best with what he had to deal with, and gave us Social Security. He is remembered as one of the Great Presidents. It would not surprise me to see President Obama also succeed, and be remembered in the same manner.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



He put those words in Beck's mouth? How did he do that?


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Poor old DUmbzzz Demmocrat gotta have somebody to hate on.. just gotta.
> ...



You're right, I'll run out of talking points eventually since facts are limited, but your imagination isnt so you'll be able to spew endless bullshit. 

And I am not a liberal democrat.


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 15, 2009)

It's pretty funny when someone side-steps facts just because they come from a comedy show.  Sure, The Daily Show shouldn't be your primary source of political information, but satire has been an important part of political debate since before the Greeks.

When you have clips of Beck saying one thing then saying something else, it really doesnt matter where it comes from - as long as it isnt taken out of context, which isn't the case here.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 15, 2009)

Dog isn't interested in facts.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have  become.  and im sorry to say, government wants you retarded.
> ...



no, dumbshit. In other words, like I SAID, it ISNT JUST BECK. DAILY SHOW AND COMEDY NEWS SATIRE SHOWS (SNL PORTRAYING PALIN AND PEOPLE BELIEVING IT IS A GOOD EXAMPLE) AS LITERAL TRUTH. How fucking stupid do you have to be to take a comedy show as truth? Answer? REALLY fucking stupid. Yes, You. Even John Stewart says its a comedy show not to be taken seriously but here we go. We have morons like you, saying OMG JOHN STEWERT SAID SOOOO!!!! You are a god damn piece of shit idiot. ad hominom or not, it is the only truth you will ever know most likely. keep sippin the retard kool aid, fucktard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

The rightoids on the forum remind me of Will F and Cherri O. when they played news anchors on SNL.  The prompeter went off, they freaked because their talking points were gone, and Will ends up ripping off the head of the weather caster.

The rightards are ripping their own heads off, the country is laughing at them, and there is no question (none) about health care reform passing.  It will.

The extreme righturds are screaming.  Beck continues osing major advertisers, disrupters continuing to be told to behave or go to jail, millions of good-thinking Americans telling the Palinistas "enough is enough!".

A heath care reform bill, whether singer-payer or two-term, will go through, period.  With the growing political power of minorities and women and young people and with only 1 out of 3 voters a white male, the tide has turned against post-Reagan Republicanism.  

Either the modern GOP changes, or it dies.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



My God you are dense.  PPV was putting words in my (and other poster's) mouths.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



in the 8 years under president Bush, over 6 trillion dollars was added to our national debt from our overspending, deficit spending.

when president bush began as president, the national debt of our entire country for all the president's terms from the very beginning of our existance was $5.6 trillion....in the 8 years under president bush, from all of the deficit spending and keeping things like iraq and afghan wars OUT OF THE BUDGET, our national debt was $11 TRILLION PLUS when he left office and counting....president bush's budgets that congress passed DOUBLED our entire history's national debt in 8 years...

President Bush, will get the fiscal budget that we are running under that began october of 2008, credited to him as well....which will actually put the national debt rise to over $12 TRILLION in our nation's debt, when all said and done....and perhaps unfairly, all of the stimulus money and bailout money spent in 2008/2009 will get attributed to him.

But know that president Bush began with a surplus from clinton era, he passed tax cuts immediately and a stimulus/tax credit check for 600 each went to us in august, before the fiscal year end for clinton....so clinton fiscal year end of his presidency was affected by Bush's actions as Bush's will be by some of Obama's actions.

Obama's FRST fiscal year and FIRST fiscal budget BEGINS october 1st of this year....regardless, since obama has been in office, we have not added $7 trillion that president bush added in 8 years let alone tripled bush's overspending, making that $21 TRILLION added to our national debt in 6 months...and obama has not added 12 trillion, our national debt total, or triple that 36 TRILLION in 6 months..........

THAT NOTION is absolutely unfeasible, and downright SILLY....as i have tried to show you....it is simply NOT TRUE, and can NOT BE TRUE, it is DOWNRIGHT, IMPOSSIBLE big black dog.

I'm not trying to pick a fight....just saying, it ain't true kiddo!

care


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



My, my, you too can talk out of the wrong oriface. It wasn't Jon Stewart's words, it was the words of Beck himself. But it sure shows how well someone like you can handle reality. Now go see the nice nurse, and down some pretty pills, then you will feel all better.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



listen dumbshit, anyone with any sort of basic computer knowledge can put together clips from people talking to make it sound out of context. You are a fucking moron for just believing SNIPETS in order to base someone's character off of. Fuck you and everyone of the braindead morons like you. And better yet, a COMEDY SHOW THAT DOES THIS ON A REGULAR BASIS. for fucks sake... damn...you deserve to win the gold at the special olympics, pal. Hell, two golds.


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv .



American Idol has high ratings as well.  So.

Beck has high ratings because he appeals to lazy voters who really do not want to do any research at all.  It makes sense actually.   

The average Fox viewers are white, over 60 and no college.  That is why they have high ratings sir.  They appeal to that demographic.   All other demographics could care less about Hannity, Rush, Greta, Beck etc etc.  The demographic Fox has obviously watch a lot..a lot of t.v. for their fair and balanced news and political rants.  

"get off my phone"....lol


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> The rightoids on the forum remind me of Will F and Cherri O. when they played news anchors on SNL.  The prompeter went off, they freaked because their talking points were gone, and Will ends up ripping off the head of the weather caster.
> 
> The rightards are ripping their own heads off, the country is laughing at them, and there is no question (none) about health care reform passing.  It will.
> 
> ...


it did change, moron, thats why it LOST


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv .
> ...


and since you are a fucking moron, i guess PMSNBC appeals to that demographic


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



I agree with you, dont beleive your ears.  Beck did not flip flop on this.  LOL


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv .
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


thats more you with Obama, moron


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Thanks for sending me your family portrait... one question; which one is you Dive CON?


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Names hurt sir.  "Get off my phone"......Hopefully Beck will be gone.  Hopefully so will Dobbs.  Birhers are funny people.  

MSNBC appeals to the left, Fox appeals to the right.  Here is the difference, Fox lies.  MSNBC does not.  

Dispute that.  MSNBC do (does?) not have people like Dick Morris who call for terrorist activities at town hall meetings, MSNBC do not have people like Beck who call the president a racist.  MSNBC do not have people like Hannity who said McCain could cheat on his wife because he was a pow but said Edwards was wrong because he was a dem.  (loved that exchange with colmes.)  etc etc etc.

Oh and names hurt sir.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


good, names can hurt you
LOL
and if you REALLY believe PMSNBC does lie you are an even bigger fucking moron that i previously thougt


btw, Beck isnt the one that says "get off my phone, ya dope"


----------



## editec (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, Beck was hoisted upon his own words, alright.

But in his defence, he hadn't yet gotten the word that the HC in this nation was the greatest in the world, yet. nHe was still using his own experiences

Nothing he says matters, until his masters put the words in his mouth.

He's only tool, after all.

A talking puppet.






.


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



_*Glenn Beck: "Get Off my phone, Get off my Phone, you Little Pinhead... Get off my Phone!"

Glenn Beck got a tad bit volcanic on the topic of healthcare on his radio show today, and I've got to say, I loved it. I know, I know, Beck gets over-the-top emotionally on a regular basis. It's one of the things that has won him so many fans and so many haters at the same time*._


I would link you to this but it seems I am too new here.  Now about those names, calling me correct would suffice now please.

Thank you very much.  

(I know I am new here, but you are supposed to fact check just a little when you call someone a dope, right?).  You saying MSNBC lies is a truthful as you saying Beck wasn't the one who screamed get off my phone.  

This is fun and easy actually.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


i didnt call you a dope, moron
notice it was within the quotes?

and when is it that Beck alledgedly said this?
got proof beyond your own moronic brain?


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I cant link yet, but go to you tube and punch in Beck screams, look at the first one and enjoy, then come back here and say you are sorry.   I am looking forward to me being able to post links.  

I will wait.  I am waiting specifically for you to say you are sorry and wrong.


Now, get off my phone...."and go get me my fucking shine box." (See if you know that reference...lol)

Oh and alledgedly?  When you call someone a moron, you should probably think to spell words correctly, agree?


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The rightoids on the forum remind me of Will F and Cherri O. when they played news anchors on SNL.  The prompeter went off, they freaked because their talking points were gone, and Will ends up ripping off the head of the weather caster.
> ...



Going to lose in 2010, and probably 2012, also.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


really?
have you looked at how the polls are trending


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


ah, a spelling nazi
fuck off moron


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

Just for you, and anyone else that is interested in ol' loony Beck;

Caller Reduces Glenn Beck To High-Pitched Hissy Fit


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Just for you, and anyone else that is interested in ol' loony Beck;
> 
> Caller Reduces Glenn Beck To High-Pitched Hissy Fit



gotta love credible unbiased sources!


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Got to love when our TV Channels so blatantly submit to their partisanship. Check out this Gem:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> Not a big Stewart fan, but Beck got Owned, no two ways about it.



Glenn Beck is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So no comment on you being wrong?  Oh and names hurt sir.  lol.   Oh and I am no spelling nazi, I screw up as well, but the irony of you calling me a moron and spelling a word wrong is just priceless.  Agree?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



"Baaaahhhhh, baaaahhhh, baaaahhhhh. . . ouch."  Your lovelife is calling, divecon.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 15, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Just for you, and anyone else that is interested in ol' loony Beck;
> ...



The "source" is Glenn Beck, pea brain...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGeZQrpZbjI]YouTube - Beck "Lose" His "Mind;" Screams At Caller: "Get Off My Phone You Little Pinhead!"[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


you are still a fucking moron
just because of your avatar
that alone proves it


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



the moron didnt quote it completely
LOL

and the caller WAS a pinhead


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You have to excuse me and I do apologize.  So you are that "no matter what, you will never admit your wrong" guy?  Help out a newbie please.

Thank you sir, oh and names hurt.   

Beck did scream, get off my phone.  You said he didn't say it.  You called me a moron and on that same post you spelled a word wrong, yet you don't get the irony of that.  

Wow.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Divecon is brain damaged.

Best to ignore him.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, i said it wasnt HIS line
it isnt
you fucking moron
its Mark Levin's line
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


LOL now that is IRONIC
coming from a fucking braindead moron like you


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I have seen that type before, and being new, its hard to figure out the nuts at first.  Thank you very much.

Question though.  Is this the type place to actually have discussion about things calmly or this a left or right leaning biased board?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


its neither left nor right
its fairly balanced in that respect
and chris is a bigger fucking moron than you are


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The mods are mostly right wing.

There are posters on both sides, however.

Just put the trolls on ignore, and it is a lot more fun.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 15, 2009)

> The last time an American President was handed such basket case was when FDR took office. He also did his best with what he had to deal with, and gave us Social Security. He is remembered as one of the Great Presidents. It would not surprise me to see President Obama also succeed, and be remembered in the same manner.



Please, please no more....  I'm rolling on the floor laughing my ass off and can hardly breathe.  I'm  laughing so hard I have stuff coming out of my nose!  Obama remembered as a great President!!!  That's so rich.  I think it's the funniest thing I have ever heard.  Obama is nothing more than a common criminal Chicagoland political hack.  He's never had any gainful employment.  In the Illinois Senate he did nothing.  The only reason he ran for that office was so he could run for President.  He was a US Senator, what, 122 days or something like that.  In that time he did absolutely nothing.  Just what is that you're claiming that makes Obama such a "great" man?  He's running around America the same way somebody would do if they were running for political office trying to sell a health care plan that hasn't even been written in it's complete form yet.  He has no clue as to what is even in it yet he's telling everybody that it's good for America.  He can't pay for the program if it's approved.  It's just another one of his trillion dollar bullshit ideas.  The American people don't want this or Obama's ideas.  He is dropping almost daily in popularity.  He's a joke and if you truly feel he is a great man then you are a joke too.


----------



## Zona (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Great, thanks so much.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Chris said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


thus more proof you are a fucking moron


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Zona said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


if you take your cues from chris, you will earn the same rep he has
LOL

btw, i'm not talking about the rep system either
he is known as a clown and no one bothers to take anything he posts seriously


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



<Jake watching and sipping his drink, then shaking his head slowly>


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


you are about at the same level of chris


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

If nothing else, it is amazing to see Beck do a 180 on this one particular issue. And it so eloquently highlights why Fox went to court so that they could get a license to lie essentially on what is believed to be a "NEWS NETWORK". Technically, Murdoch shouldn't be able to have the networks, newspapers and affiliates he does because he isn't even a citizen of this country, but he does and we shall just take it and like it; who cares if it is inherently illegal....he has money so we'll deal, right? Wardrobe malfunctions are a tool of the devil and we shall focus our attentions there.......

Frankly, Beck doesn't hold my interest for more than 10 seconds because he is bombastic and silly and wholly unbelievable. And while you can assert Olbermann may go on a rant, he is careful to inform you of same when it's coming and delineates what is commentary and what the facts are. Olbermann is a fact/stat driven sort of thinker [baseball fiend]. 

Dave Barry needs to do a piece on Beck like he did on Geraldo.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2009)

Barry imitating Beck would be a hoot.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> If nothing else, it is amazing to see Beck do a 180 on this one particular issue. And it so eloquently highlights why Fox went to court so that they could get a license to lie essentially on what is believed to be a "NEWS NETWORK". Technically, Murdoch shouldn't be able to have the networks, newspapers and affiliates he does because he isn't even a citizen of this country, but he does and we shall just take it and like it; who cares if it is inherently illegal....he has money so we'll deal, right? Wardrobe malfunctions are a tool of the devil and we shall focus our attentions there.......
> 
> Frankly, Beck doesn't hold my interest for more than 10 seconds because he is bombastic and silly and wholly unbelievable. And while you can assert Olbermann may go on a rant, he is careful to inform you of same when it's coming and delineates what is commentary and what the facts are. Olbermann is a fact/stat driven sort of thinker [baseball fiend].
> 
> Dave Barry needs to do a piece on Beck like he did on Geraldo.



Murdoch is an American citizen.  He was naturalised a few years ago.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

> Murdoch is an American citizen. He was naturalised a few years ago.




He wasn't when he bought Fox.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> > Murdoch is an American citizen. He was naturalised a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have to be an American to own property here


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




No, it was huffingtonpost, dumbfuck. And Glenn was awesome in that clip. That woman was a dumbass.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > > Murdoch is an American citizen. He was naturalised a few years ago.
> ...




Property? FCC licensure used to require American citizenship, or it still does, except Murdoch got around it. And now he is a citizen. 

This doesn't bother you in the least, does it?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


show me the law that states you MUST be a citizen to get an FCC lic


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

Go fish, dive con, you got your wet suit on. You refute, your expedition.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> Go fish, dive con, you got your wet suit on. You refute, your expedition.


no, you made the claim, YOU back it up


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

Took me a while, The Federal Communications Act of 1934 [334 pages] and a few other attendant and superceding codes have been cut and pasted to allow for new technology, but basically put from FCC app form 314:



> G. Item 9: Alien Ownership and Control. All applications
> must comply with Section 310 of the Communications Act,
> as amended. Specifically, Section 310 proscribes issuance
> of a construction permit or station license to an alien, a
> ...


www.fcc.gov/Forms/Form314/314.pdf *Link Added - KK*

You want the original citation and/or legislative intent, definitions and applicability standards from which the form is derived you'll have to get them yourself or hire a lawyer if it's that important to you. But it's not rocket science. It's not obscure knowledge either. 

There's a lot of stuff I don't know, but I'll come right out and _tell you_ I don't know or I will find out. When I post something, I know what it is. I don't just throw stuff out there and hope I guessed correctly like most morons. My thought processes don't work that way.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> Took me a while, The Federal Communications Act of 1934 [334 pages] and a few other attendant and superceding codes have been cut and pasted to allow for new technology, but basically put from FCC app form 314:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that law has never been changed or updated?
btw, you should provide a LINK to your source


edit to add: no where does that state they cant OWN 
just that it MAY be denied


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have gotten.
> ...



Beck's show is comedy.  Not good comedy, but comedy nonetheless.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

NYcarbineer said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...


comedy?? nope
dramatic?? yes


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

This is interesting....okay stop with the eye-rolling 

If Beck is comedy then it's pretty dark comedy, he scares the crap out of people!

Stewart mocks and makes people laugh.  Beck simply seems that he wants to frighten people.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> This is interesting....okay stop with the eye-rolling
> 
> If Beck is comedy then it's pretty dark comedy, he scares the crap out of people!
> 
> Stewart mocks and makes people laugh.  Beck simply seems that he wants to frighten people.


i laughed at Beck once
LOL
when he ripped off his coat and reveled he was wearing lederhosen(SP?)

LOL


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Took me a while, The Federal Communications Act of 1934 [334 pages] and a few other attendant and superceding codes have been cut and pasted to allow for new technology, but basically put from FCC app form 314:
> ...




That's the CURRENT form for application. Proscribed MEANS prohibited. There is enough info in the quoted part of the form to get you where you need to go. Don't be obtuse. It's US Code and public info. Google is your friend. So is a dictionary.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



idiotic, for sure


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


some of it, yeah
but there is usually a reason to his madness


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




uh huh........the reason is most probably linked to whomever signs his paycheck.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


uh, thats why he left CNN, moron, he didnt want his paycheck controling what he did


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting....okay stop with the eye-rolling
> ...



Ah the difference!  Stewart would probably reveal garters and stockings!


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bottom line is Beck is beyond a Hypocrite.  He is a bald face liar.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have gotten.
> ...


So, you think the Daily Show put those words in Beck's mouth, somehow?
No, Beck made a fool of himself all by himself.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> This is interesting....okay stop with the eye-rolling
> 
> If Beck is comedy then it's pretty dark comedy, he scares the crap out of people!
> 
> Stewart mocks and makes people laugh.  Beck simply seems that he wants to frighten people.



Doesnt scare me... But then im not scared by the truth.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting....okay stop with the eye-rolling
> ...



The truth can be very scary indeed, it can also be comforting.  It's all about context.  But Beck isn't giving the truth, he's spreading lies and propaganda.  And those lies and propaganda are scaring many people apparently.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


no, hes not
hes telling the truth, but in an overly dramatic way


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Oh?  And an example of the truth he is telling?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


he reported correctly the warning that was on the CARS site


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone should go to Beck's web page and ask him what changed in a year and a half.  He called the health system an abomination a year and a half ago.  His comments could nothavebeen edits. The man is a walking Hypocrite.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

It's all about the benjamins, doncha know........


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey dive con, Form 314 is fun reading eh?


Riveting even.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> Hey dive con, Form 314 is fun reading eh?
> 
> 
> Riveting even.


no, still waiting for you to follow the board rules and post a link to what you C&P'd


----------



## Emma (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



He clarified that it was for _dealers_ and not consumers?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Don't want to appear difficult but I don't know what that reference is.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey dive con, Form 314 is fun reading eh?
> ...



KK already did it for you since you obviously have problems navigating the interwebs.....and reading over a 3rd grade level.

What a whiny fucker you are. 


Btw, there are no copyright laws on our laws or even FCC application forms. JFYI.

AND you were wrong.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...





dive con didn't supply a link?!?!?!


why that rat bastard!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


yes
he did


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


as KK knows from the last time this came up, GUnny said it applies to ALL C&P materails, if its NOT your own words, you need a link


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


i didnt copy and paste anything, MORON


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Gotta link?

The DMCA doesn't cover stuff in the public domain............like LAWS.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


the cash for clunkers government site


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


again, if you copy & paste, you need to LINK it


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> no, you made the claim, YOU back it up




What? You're not backing up your claims now? You made the CLAIM, now it's your turn to back it up.

I posted my bit to back up my claim and prove you were wrong, which you didn't like, so you whined about it. I even posted it was FCC Form 314. But you still wanted the link. You were wrong and now you are just being a petulant baby.

So: Claims and C&Ps both need links according to you. Or are you gonna pull a Glenn Beck and _act _like you never said anything of the sort?


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

> as KK knows from the last time this came up, GUnny said it applies to ALL C&P materails, if its NOT your own words, you need a link




Link to the above ?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> > as KK knows from the last time this came up, GUnny said it applies to ALL C&P materails, if its NOT your own words, you need a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remember which thread it was in, but if you need to see it from someone official, i think i can arrainge that


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

> no, you are an asshole that didnt want to post a link because more than likely you got it from a less than reliable site



So you're going to neg me because you didn't like that I quoted from a form issued by THE FEDERAL COMMUNICATIONS COMMISSION?????


The FCC is a less than reliable source?

Are you fucking out of your goddamn mind?!!!!!


What part of:



> Took me a while, The Federal Communications Act of 1934 [334 pages] and a few other attendant and superceding codes have been cut and pasted to allow for new technology, but basically put from FCC app form 314:



led you to believe it was from a "less than reliable site"?


Gawd you are stupid.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> > no, you are an asshole that didnt want to post a link because more than likely you got it from a less than reliable site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you got it wrong again
i negged you because you are an asshole


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

I think _you_ are the asshole and a little chickenshit to boot.

You've been proven wrong and got your tail feathers all puffed up like a peacock in anticipation of being a neener nanny and then when you are again proven wrong, proven to be too lazy to read a post or figure something out for yourself, you go running to the nearest apron and continue to be a snot.


Why not just admit you were wrong, and attribution was clearly given so that all but the most illiterate moron could verify it, and then you chose not to?

Epic fail.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> no, you got it wrong again
> i negged you because you are an asshole


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> neener nanny



Link?


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > neener nanny
> ...




I don't think we're supposed to discuss moderation, or else I'd lay it all out there for ya.

As it is you'll have to read between the lines.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ah, okay thanks (not been keeping up with that one!)


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



Hmmm, just as I thought.  You talk the talk but cannot walk the walk.  Since you cannot produce the proof then my conclusion is that neener nanny must be non-existent, a fabrication of your mind.


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

yes neener nanny should be changed to tattletale and hatemailer.....he just sent me a love note in a PM.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> yes neener nanny should be changed to tattletale and hatemailer.....he just sent me a love note in a PM.



  Go Dive!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


and linking to it at this point would be a waste of time since it was only for dealers and not the general public and the warning has already been changed and the government admitted the language was wrong


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> yes neener nanny should be changed to tattletale and hatemailer.....he just sent me a love note in a PM.


no, i responded to your neg rep
LOL
you just keep showing what a fucking pussy you are


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > yes neener nanny should be changed to tattletale and hatemailer.....he just sent me a love note in a PM.
> ...




And this would be a bad thing? I am _female_, you know. Or you do now. Did you assume otherwise?


But besides that, [and I know you meant it in the most unflattering way possible] you always resort to your fallback of spewing something negative about genitalia. In fact, most of your posts/responses to things with which you disagree  contain these sneering, degrading types of retorts, you seem to be unable to express yourself in a meaningful or substantive manner. It should be comforting to you that there are others just like you on here and you are not alone.

hehehehehhehe...............


----------



## Emma (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


i didn't know you were female
so, i apologize


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


 didnt you read?


----------



## Emma (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yes, and I asked for a link to what you're claiming. That's all.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



K thanks


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


:sigh:
it was discussed in one of these many threads about beck


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

this was the second link in the google search

A warning  from Glenn Beck about the privacy statement on the www.cars.gov website-Truth!  But the privacy policy was changed!


----------



## veritas (Aug 15, 2009)

> i didn't know you were female
> so, i apologize




Now I am disappointed. Not sure which direction to go now. Should I be flattered that you thought I was male and deserved the full barrage? Or should I be puzzled at what made you arrive at your assumption? 

I'm not sure I'd know what gender anybody was unless their ID announced it. I wouldn't know emma was female if her ID didn't indicate it. It doesn't matter to me anyway, I read what she posts and assess her words without regard to whether she is a she or not.

No response necessary.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 15, 2009)

veritas said:


> > i didn't know you were female
> > so, i apologize
> 
> 
> ...


i dont call females "pussy"
just the way i am
when i KNOW they are female


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dive there is one word you should NEVER use with a woman and I am pretty sure you know what that word is.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Dive there is one word you should NEVER use with a woman and I am pretty sure you know what that word is.


there are a LOT of words you should NEVER use with women
LOL


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well indeed that is true but there is one word above all other words........Almost sounds like a sermon.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Dive there is one word you should NEVER use with a woman and I am pretty sure you know what that word is.
> ...



Tell me about it, "No" is just one of them.  I tried that a couple of times, didn't work


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not fazed by such things.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> I'm not fazed by such things.



Yeah but you're not a bloke.  You want to see fazed, I can tell you all about fazed.  As I said, I tried it a couple of times.  My "no" was usually in response to her, "are you going to.....?"  Fazed?  More like Tazed


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


and dont forget, when a woman is telling you about a problem, chances are, shes not interested in finding a solution


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not fazed by such things.
> ...




Not a bloke......no, but apparently I was passing for one, in print. I realize men are people too, and I tell my three daughters to allow some extra understanding because they are lesser beings........j/k.

I can do anything you can do. But I'm not your typical girl, I'm a still a tomboy at heart and all of my closest friends are guys. I have an understanding and very secure husband, he's also very intelligent. Don't tone anything down on my account. I'll hang.


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



Good for you - me I'm an equal opportunity insulter! I think I have Rosco Rules to thank for that one - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Choirboys_(novel)


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I don't see anywhere on that link that he clarified the warning was for *dealers* and not consumers. 

Was it included in the video?

http://www.snopes.com/computer/internet/clunkers.asp


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


thats about an internet email hoax
the link
i watched the beck show that day
i was bored
both he and his guest, Judge Napolitano, said it was the dealers


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Perhaps you should watch this again... and actually _listen_. 

He says _once_, at the very beginning, about your dealer logging in... and from that point on goes on a freakin' tirade about how the government would tap into *private* computers "from your home". He and his idiot guests are _clearly_ stating it is directed at consumers NOT dealers. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAOBlqUqUZ8]YouTube - Glenn Beck: Government Website Takes Over Your Computer Forever[/ame]

Now did Beck come on at a later time and tell the world he fucked up and was dead wrong?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Got to love when our TV Channels so blatantly submit to their partisanship. Check out this Gem:
> 
> Video: Glenn Beck's Operation | The Daily Show | Comedy Central
> 
> Not a big Stewart fan, but Beck got Owned, no two ways about it.



This just in... Glenn Beck exposed as entertainer out to boost ratings!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


yeah, i watched it the next day after that
at least i think it was the next day


um, he said DEALERS right in THAT ONE
maybe its YOU that needs to watch it again


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


You need to learn to read as well as listen lol.

Point is, I asked "He clarified that it was for dealers and not consumers?" and you said yes. 

He didn't. Aside from his mention of dealers at the beginning of the segment, the rest of the time he and his idiot guests were going on about it affecting _consumers_.

If he came back later and apologized and clarified and admitted he was wrong, fine. I haven't seen that clip yet. Perhaps you have a link to it?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


YES, HE DID
you missed it i guess
watch it again
he said it was the DEALERS login

its in THAT VIDEO


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> > no, you are an asshole that didnt want to post a link because more than likely you got it from a less than reliable site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The FCC is a bullshit watchdog government power grubbing lame ass organization that wastes money and tells people what to do. It's garbage.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Do you need to read the damned transcript? You're not dishonest. Don't try to tell me that aside from that brief mention of 'dealer page', he didn't go on for the rest of the segment to rant about how it would affect consumers' private computers. 

Hell, just listen again to what he says at the fucking beginning of the clip: 

"...And I recommend America  you do *not* try this at home, I'm going to show it to you --- this is somebody else's computer, I took it from their office, 'cuz I wouldn't do this on MINE."

"People shouldn't go on it right now while you're doing this."

"Do not do this at home, trust me me you'll understand why."

The ONLY mention of dealers: 

"...the dealer goes into CARS.gov..."

From that point on, he and the idiots go on about how the government is invading _personal_ computers of consumers. 

*"Here you are, trying to be a good citizen and make a charitable contribution..."*

_*"If you log onto this at your home, everything in your home is now theirs?"*_


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

Little Green Footballs - Glenn Beck: 'Cars for Clunkers' is a Government Plot to Take Over Your Computer

Heres the agreement. Please note that its on the login page for dealers, not consumers  and its not even on the cars.gov site! This agreement is not intended for consumers, and it does not apply to consumers.

Here is the U.S. Department of Transportation Privacy Policy for consumers and the general public.

Although the language of the dealers agreement might seem a little over-zealous (a common problem in terms of service agreements), its a lot more understandable when you realize its intended to apply to dealers who are entering into a business agreement with the government to dispose of clunkers. And it appears on a secure website that allows dealers to log into the governments financial system. The page is named: supplierpayments.esc.gov.

This whole issue is pure tin foil.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma, the sad thing about this, is that people honestly think the government is above hacking into your computer or using laws to gain more control ... not the fear based on something that they did have on the site at one time.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

So again, I ask...

Did Beck clarify that the warning was intended for *dealers* and not consumers? And that "it appears on a secure website that allows dealers to log into the governments financial system."

If he later admitted he was wrong, then I'd like to see that clip.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> So again, I ask...
> 
> Did Beck clarify that the warning was intended for *dealers* and not consumers? And that "it appears on a secure website that allows dealers to log into the governments financial system."
> 
> If he later admitted he was wrong, then I'd like to see that clip.



You missed the whole point ... seriously Emma ... you really did.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma, the sad thing about this, is that people honestly think the government is above hacking into your computer or using laws to gain more control ... not the fear based on something that they did have on the site at one time.



Well, that's certainly reason to lie and try to scare the crap out of people.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> So again, I ask...
> 
> Did Beck clarify that the warning was intended for *dealers* and not consumers? And that "it appears on a secure website that allows dealers to log into the governments financial system."
> 
> If he later admitted he was wrong, then I'd like to see that clip.


YES HE DID
and he did so in the video YOU posted


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > So again, I ask...
> ...


Well then tell me. What is the point? 

He lies. He and his idiot guests claim this to be something it wasn't. Hell, the website and warning aren't even accessible to consumers. 

So what point am I missing?


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

> The FCC is a bullshit watchdog government power grubbing lame ass organization that wastes money and tells people what to do. It's garbage.




That still doesn't mean that you can get a license from them to own a network if you are not a citizen. Opinions don't enter into it. It is what it is. More irrelevant blather and obfuscation from the 'out to lunchers'.



> This whole issue is pure tin foil.



Tin foil in a blender, you mean.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma, the sad thing about this, is that people honestly think the government is above hacking into your computer or using laws to gain more control ... not the fear based on something that they did have on the site at one time.
> ...



Obama already created the fear, with his idea to try to force all US internet servers to honor the government contracts with Microsucks and offer the government unlimited access to them ... he only touched on the subject, but the simple fact that the thought even entered his head makes Obama dangerous. Since that point in time he has been a serious threat to our nation, the media hounds are just worried, rightfully, that Obama will do something like that, and I am to. If he does, I will take up arms. So it's a very high possibility that he would do something like this, and he has done nothing since to demonstrate he respects freedom of expression. Until he does, he is a threat to our country.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > So again, I ask...
> ...



Bullshit. I posted direct quotes from that video. 

I swear to God, why the hell do you defend something you KNOW to be false? ONE brief statement that most wouldn't catch except _after_ the fact, and the rest of the time claiming the government is going to get into your _personal_ files. 

_And if that wasn't his goddamned point in the first place, why did he start the segment the way he did: _ 

*"...And I recommend America you do not try this at home, I'm going to show it to you --- this is somebody else's computer, I took it from their office, 'cuz I wouldn't do this on MINE."

"People shouldn't go on it right now while you're doing this."

"Do not do this at home, trust me me you'll understand why."*


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Ah. I get it. It doesn't have to be true. You just have to _believe_ it could be true and that _makes_ it true. 

Excellent reason to lie and spread rumors. Because after all, they _could_ be true. Even if they aren't, it doesn't matter ... they _could_ be, therefore they _are_. 

Dear God.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


i watched the video

because he was going into the whats??????

the DEALERS LOGIN


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



First, when you know a person's motives, that is truth and fact.

Secondly, it was true until the show aired, then they changed it. Now ... why would they change it after that?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> > The FCC is a bullshit watchdog government power grubbing lame ass organization that wastes money and tells people what to do. It's garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, if you are going to edit the quotes, you REALLY need to stop stripping the names from it
people dont know who it is you are talking to when you do that
especially when you use quotes from TWO different people in the same post


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


Never pegged you for a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> > The FCC is a bullshit watchdog government power grubbing lame ass organization that wastes money and tells people what to do. It's garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FCC is garbage and run by shitheads ... that's fact not opinion.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


well, it wasnt true so they changed it anyway
looks like its Emma and V wearing the tin foil


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > > The FCC is a bullshit watchdog government power grubbing lame ass organization that wastes money and tells people what to do. It's garbage.
> ...


um, no, that is your opinion, of which you are entitled to


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



I am a computer network tech, I protect companies from this same shit ... only the government can get away with it legally, it's the same threat.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



No. YOU will go to any extreme to avoid admitting someone from the right lied and pulled shit like this. I'm not sure _why_ you do that; it's not like his lies reflect on you.


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...




yeah that is kinda weird, emma........hope it isn't catching.....


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


BULLSHIT emma
you are trying to make it like he lkied when he DIDNT


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


yeah, and you wouldnt be lying about anything here now would ya?


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


If that's true, then you of all people should understand why the government _on a separate secure site_ should protect itself. 

(from my post above: 

Heres the agreement. Please note that its on the login page for dealers, not consumers  and its not even on the cars.gov site! This agreement is not intended for consumers, and it does not apply to consumers.

Here is the U.S. Department of Transportation Privacy Policy for consumers and the general public.

Although the language of the dealers agreement might seem a little over-zealous (a common problem in terms of service agreements), its a lot more understandable when you realize its intended to apply to dealers who are entering into a business agreement with the government to dispose of clunkers. And it appears on a secure website that allows dealers to log into the governments financial system. The page is named: supplierpayments.esc.gov. )


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



How many times must you be told: They changed it after the segment aired.

That in and of itself is proof there was something sinister, even if Beck blew it out of proportion.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


i cant believe emma is being such a shill for obama
never thought i'd ever see that day


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



It's one of the reasons he's dangerous ... people just buy into his image, what's worse is it's dividing the country more than Bush did. He ruined liberals completely (not that most of us had far to go, but meh) and conned them into blindly supporting the government now, something liberalism is suppose to be against, tyranny is bad in any country.


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Like what???

Why would I lie to you about anything? What would be the point? You're allergic to facts, so the truth works better for me so far. If I wanted to lie, I could kiss your ass and tell you what a savant you are.....thus avoiding your many shit squalls......

but that's not me.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



That's too easy, give me a hard one.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

Sinister 

Dear God. 

snopes.com: Cash for Clunkers

The new message says the same damned thing. 

US CODE: Title 5,552a. Records maintained on individuals


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Fuck you. This has NOTHING to do with Obama.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


you just cant get it, can you
you are the type that piss people off
you think because you have a law degree that it makes you smarter than anyone else
and you seem to think that google will always give every exactly what they are looking for
if that was the case, no other search engine would exist
i'm not going to do a google wild goose chase when you know exactly what it was you were talking about
POST THE FUCKING LINK
do expect everyone else has the tools you do


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Then why do you blindly support the government now?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> Sinister
> 
> Dear God.
> 
> ...


did you bother to read the part about what EFF said?
it proves BECK RIGHT

sheeesh


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


sure it does
it was HIS administration that put the site up
now quit it

and beck reported it ACCURATELY
even your snopes site admits it further down
snopes isnt alway correct either


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


had this been under the bush administration she would have been screaming bloody murder about this


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

Ya'll are making David Icke seem mainstream this morning.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Calling Beck a fear-mongering liar does not equate to 'blindly supporting the government'. 

However, your statement has proven you blindly _oppose_ the government.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Hardly blindly ... they keep encroaching on freedom each year, there is basis for my worries about them taking control of everything and Obama is only supporting those fears.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Sinister
> ...



Really now. Because EFF states that consumers were in *NO* danger of all the bullshit beck claimed.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


except you are WRONG in calling him that when he reported it COPRRECTLY and they CHANGED the wording


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Snopes does NOT admit Beck was right. 

Jesus God, why are you lying? Seriously? Is it intentional or can you simply not understand what you're reading?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


because the wording on the warning was poorly written
sheeesh emma
even the cars people said that
yet you still want to make it about Beck
damn


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


no, they fall short of actually saying it
but what EFF showed was that he was right
sheeesh

to me, its YOU doing the lying right now


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


lol

Like I said... you believe it _could_ be true, even if it's not, therefore it _is_ true. 

That's, well... crazy.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

god damned, its just a fucking tv guy
and he got it right based on the info they knew at the time
and the government CHANGED IT


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


Now you're just being intentionally obtuse. I never said the warning wasn't there. That isn't my problem with what Beck did and you damned well know it.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


he reported it correctly

if he was totally wrong, why did they CHANGE IT????????????


you really need to get over the "faux news " bullshit you got from the lib morons at hannity
sheeesh, its bordering on an obsession for you guys
FNC is no more or less any more dishonest than any other news channel


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


It isn't about the goddamned warning and you know it. It's about Beck and his idiot guests claiming the government was going to access private computers of consumers.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, you've done as you always have. So I really don't care. Whatever you say, dive. 

There. Happy now?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


did you actually read what the warning said?????
it DID claim that was exactly what would happen
he reported it correctly and the cars site CHANGED THE WARNING


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> Well, you've done as you always have. So I really don't care. Whatever you say, dive.
> 
> There. Happy now?


no, thats condescending


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


And it says the same thing (see links above), only using more precise legalese. Personally, I'd rather they'd left it alone as plain English.


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you've done as you always have. So I really don't care. Whatever you say, dive.
> ...


Well, I consider you a dear friend. Perhaps we shouldn't talk politics, then.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Emma said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


no, its not even close to the same
and if snopes hadnt disabled copying from the site i would paste it in here to show you
they completely changed it
not just the wording but the meaning as well
no where does it even imply that your computer is property of the US Government like it did opn the previous warning


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


No, it didn't change the meaning of what they had said before. If you read the statutes referenced, it's there. They admit it was poorly worded, but the code referenced is the same one.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...




The "source" of the idiocy is Glenn Beck. The Huffington Post only "reported" on it... they didn't make anything up, he said what the HP said he said...it is called "accurate" reporting.

The only thing that was "awesome" is Beck's ignorance and his proof that he is a moron.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



hey, go look for that magic bullet


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



The was no "magic bullet"... only a pea brain would believe bullets can defy the law of physics... so if you believe there was a magic bullet, that would make you a pea brain...

But we've already established that you are a pea brain...

Case CLOSED...LOL


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

Reading through this thread was too funny. 

I got nothing of an honest retort from Beck "Fans."

They just bashed the source, but ironically not the point. 

So, a direct question is in order to see who's got some fucking balls to man up to it, since Beck won't.

----- A year ago, Glenn Beck had surgery and reported that our healthcare system was an abomination. FACT. Undeniable fact, you have it there in video.

-------This year, on a right-winged hack station, he is arguing we have the best healthcare system in the world. 

Question: Is that not being a hypocrit?

Beck fans, you have been duped. Congratu-fucking-lations.


----------



## Zona (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Reading through this thread was too funny.
> 
> I got nothing of an honest retort from Beck "Fans."
> 
> ...



Wow.  Thank you for putting all of this in one nut shell.  Nicely done sir.

Pro Beck people, comments?  Spins?  Confusion!  Are you going to attack this poster or address what he said?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

That's too bad for Beck fans, too. He acts like a lone-crusader for truth; however, when reality strikes you find he's just another sock-puppet. That's where the "ouch" comes from in the OP. 

That you respect these men, these Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks, any of the proven fucking liars, shows you lack dignity. Sorry, it is the sad truth.


----------



## Zona (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> That's too bad for Beck fans, too. He acts like a lone-crusader for truth; however, when reality strikes you find he's just another sock-puppet. That's where the "ouch" comes from in the OP.
> 
> That you respect these men, these Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks, any of the proven fucking liars, shows you lack dignity. Sorry, it is the sad truth.



When the Edwards thing came out, Hannity said Edwards was wrong for cheating on his wife, but it was ok for McCain to cheat on his wife because he was P.O.W. for five years.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TywWtlK1hs]YouTube - Sean Hannity: Cheating On Your Wife Is Okay If You're A POW[/ame]

This you tube link is the greatest, most pure moment of Hannity being a hypocrite.  It is amazing.


----------



## Chris (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Reading through this thread was too funny.
> 
> I got nothing of an honest retort from Beck "Fans."
> 
> ...



Notice that no one answered you and admitted that Beck lied.

The right wing nuts are all cowards.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2009)

Chris said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Reading through this thread was too funny.
> ...



More to the point no one cares. Beck, like so many others, is 1st and foremost an entertainer. It's too bad the Left takes people like Beck and Rush and all the others so seriously, you give them credibility just by saying their names over and over.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe a year ago Beck thought our system sucked -- maybe his experience was bad or whatever.  Don't know.  But in light of the Obamacare that is on the table he's realized that what we have isn't so bad after all.  Hypocrite?  Possibly.  Then again maybe he sees how much worse things will be if Obamacare goes through and  realizes that what he thought was bad is nothing compared to what is coming down the pike.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> That's too bad for Beck fans, too. He acts like a lone-crusader for truth; however, when reality strikes you find he's just another sock-puppet. That's where the "ouch" comes from in the OP.
> 
> That you respect these men, these Limbaughs, Hannitys, Becks, any of the proven fucking liars, shows you lack dignity. Sorry, it is the sad truth.


uh, you are just another fucking moron
why should i give a rats ass that you make shit up


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Chris said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Reading through this thread was too funny.
> ...


except he didnt lie, asswipe


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


no shit dumbass
the bullet followed a straigt trajectory and went through both JFK and Conolly


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Even though the entry wound was 6 inches lower than the exit wound in the President so the Warren Commission MOVED it ...


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 16, 2009)

So...to recap

1. While Beck was in the hospital he hated our healthcare. Now it's the "best in the world"
2. Years ago Beck was in favor of the Republican committees and end-of-life counseling and now the same idea = socialist death panels.

That about cover it? Uhm, yeah.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


JFK: Inside the Target Car: JFK's Final Hours : Video : Discovery Channel Channel


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 16, 2009)

Vanquish said:


> So...to recap
> 
> 1. While Beck was in the hospital he hated our healthcare. Now it's the "best in the world"
> 2. Years ago Beck was in favor of the Republican committees and end-of-life counseling and now the same idea = socialist death panels.
> ...



Why are you so afraid to admit the truth?

When Beck was in the hospital he saw the importance of people actually being charitable in the system and *gasp* caring for others. He didn't hate the system. He thinks its the _people_ who need to change.

At no point did he advocate government take over of the industry. At no point has he ever said it wasnt the best of the world. You people are so blind that you dont seem to realize that best in the world doesnt mean perfect.

Ive never seen Glenn support end-of-life counseling. He is one person you will never seen advocating suicide. So back up your claims or withdrawal them.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 16, 2009)

Why should anyone believe anything that Beck says or has on his site?  He has been proven to be a Hypocritical liar.  If a Democrat has switched his postion so drasically and then became an ourspoken proponent to the health care system, the woudl be vilified  Beck just changed his mind.  Zoom, your argument is baseless.  The right can do no wrong.  Now I know where FOX got their "fair and balanced" statement from.  Beck has no credibility arguing any point of view.  Until I watched the video, I at least respected him.  Not any more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2009)

Avatar gets her beliefs from the birchers and freeman's institute.  Simply ignore her.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 16, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> Why should anyone believe anything that Beck says or has on his site?  He has been proven to be a Hypocritical liar.  If a Democrat has switched his postion so drasically and then became an ourspoken proponent to the health care system, the woudl be vilified  Beck just changed his mind.  Zoom, your argument is baseless.  The right can do no wrong.  Now I know where FOX got their "fair and balanced" statement from.  Beck has no credibility arguing any point of view.  Until I watched the video, I at least respected him.  Not any more.



He has been proven a hypocritcal liar? Because you guys cant understand what he is actually saying? How is your inability to understand what he is saying, prove him a hypocrictical liar?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar gets her beliefs from the birchers and freeman's institute. Simply ignore her.


yeah, in your massive time here you have been able to decode Avatar????

keep proving yourself just another PMSNBC moron


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm pretty darn liberal but even I find myself listening to some Right Wing radio althought in small doses and I find I agree with them sometimes(mostly Savage) but so much of the vile hatred and flat out BS these guys spew makes me change the chanel after a half hour or so. Hannity asks for "just three hours a day"........Is that ALL Sean. If he thinks he deserves THREE hours of people's day then he must be the most arrogant person on the radio.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 16, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> Why should anyone believe anything that Beck says or has on his site?  He has been proven to be a Hypocritical liar.  If a Democrat has switched his postion so drasically and then became an ourspoken proponent to the health care system, the woudl be vilified  Beck just changed his mind. * Zoom, your argument is baseless. * *The right can do no wrong*.  Now I know where FOX got their "fair and balanced" statement from.  Beck has no credibility arguing any point of view.  Until I watched the video, I at least respected him.  Not any more.



How's that?

Of course they can and they do.  Both sides do.  Don't you think so?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad for Beck fans, too. He acts like a lone-crusader for truth; however, when reality strikes you find he's just another sock-puppet. That's where the "ouch" comes from in the OP.
> ...



Ahh, I'm just another moron but your fag-ass gets his marching orders from (easily verifiable) liars and protects them tooth and nail on an internet message board (might as well suck their cocks, while you're at it) when they're laughing at you fucking MORONS all the way to the bank for believing the poorly spun, easily debunkable shit they spu. You disgust me. You're lower than the fucking bubble gum on my sneaks I picked up walking through the heart of Harlem, you're a waste of fucking life old fashioned, hard headed know nothing.....fix everything with dukt-tape and spit dumb fucking douche bag. (did I do that character assasination shit right?) die, you old assed, no pussy getting waste of fucking air.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


brilliant retort
totally wrong and shows you dont have a fucking clue, but brilliant in exposing how much of a fucking moron you really are


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



www.patspeer.com - Chapter 16c: Confirmation and Disappointment


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You need a few more scatological terms. Also make a few words big and bolded. Put a little color on them. Then tell him to engage in some unlikely sexual conduct in an improbable position. Back it all up with a few obvious lies concerning your political position. Then you would begin to catch up with Dive, Elvis, or Meister.

Or, on the other hand, be like Pubic and just terms like 'eliminate you' ect.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


yeah, you can fuck off too, rockhead


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


ROFLMFAO

a JFK conspiracy nutter site vs the discovery channel

yeah, which one has more credibility
i'll side with the discovery channel on this one


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

The Comedy Channel  LOLOLOL

Libruls get their news from the Comedy Channel

OMFGGGGGGG

I never laughed so hard in al my lifeee

LOLOLOLOLOL

Comedy Central!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

Tonight on the Food Network: Obama's Illegal War in Afghanistan and how to make a mean creme brulee

Libruls Thanks for the laughs.

You're the biggest fucking morons on the planet


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 16, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Comedy Channel LOLOLOL
> 
> Libruls get their news from the Comedy Channel
> 
> ...


 
Of course they do.

Rules for radicals used in this thread, knowingly or unkowingly, is as follows

RULE 5: "Ridicule is man's most potent weapon." There is no defense. It's irrational. It's infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.) 


RULE 6: "A good tactic is one your people enjoy." They'll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. They're doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones. (Radical activists, in this sense, are no different that any other human being. We all avoid "un-fun" activities, and but we revel at and enjoy the ones that work and bring results.) 


RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it." Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.) 



Got to make it fun

They have been spoonfed the propaganda, so they are not to blame, poor little libbies


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

Jon Stewart is the new Walter Cronkite


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Comedy Channel LOLOLOL
> ...



I've been spotting ridicule and calling it an:

Alinsky #5 with a side of Character Schmear.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.

Two of them.

One, where he's saying our healthcare system is an abomination.
One, where he's arguing it's the best in the world.

Sling as much mudd at the wall as you want hoping one of your brilliant comebacks hits the mark, but back in the real world, where grown assed men have a little fucking dignity, it's simple to call a spade a spade............. and here, we have a hypocrit. Do you deny this? 


Is it someone superimposed into Beck's body saying these things?

My fucking god. I swear some of you more mean-spirited jerkoffs would be better off in a little 4X4 closet with crayons, construction paper, and pretty sparkley glitter glue.


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

> Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.




That in itself means that it was so ironic and so true that it had the potential to be humorous. Humor is only possible when it shows the truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> > Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, cause out of context clips cut for comic value would actually present the truth in context


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

The context was fully in place. Only the most dishonest person would say otherwise.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> The context was fully in place. Only the most dishonest person would say otherwise.


 
Black is white too? Huh?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.
> 
> Two of them.
> 
> ...



Call a spade a spade?  Wow.  Just Wow.

Ask your fellow KoolAid Snorters if that's cool, you're outing yourself as a crypto-racists.

Wow.  Just Wow.

Jon Stewart: "And that's the way it is"


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

veritas said:


> The context was fully in place. Only the most dishonest person would say otherwise.


only a dishonest person would say THAT


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 16, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > So...to recap
> ...



I'm not AFRAID of anything. Especially not the truth.

"or withdrawal them"? Uhm Sure. Rachael Maddow had a clip on her show about it. Straight out of his own mouth.

And your distinction between the system and the people is totally vapid. Go listen to the little clip of him going off on that woman on his show. He's saying that we have the world's best healthcare system. And he's said it other times too.

But if you go watch the gonzo video he did (the point of view with him all grizzly and in the bed) he says exactly the opposite.

Why do you get so emotional and hyperbolic all of a sudden? I think it's YOU who are afraid of the truth.

OH, BY THE WAY... 

Anyone who looks down on Comedy Central's Daily Show...

Sure, it shouldn't be anyone's first source for news items or truth, but when you've got clips of what Beck and other wackadoo's say...juxtaposed against MORE clips of what Beck says that's exactly opposite...you sound pretty idiotic to be smearing the source and not discussing the merits.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > > Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.
> ...



No, wrong. Here's a lesson in deciphering the english language since you're so into calling everyone "moron."

When you make a declarative statement, (in this case "our healthcare system is an abomination" would be the declarative clause) Context has no bearing, unless you're quoting another person. He was not. Context cannot change the meaning of his declaration. 

You're either a bold faced liar, of which I feel is the epitome of scum, or you simply suck at life. 

But we're the morons. 

I know Rush and Hannity have some tits and everything, but try getting some ass in real life. You might loosen up a lil' bit and perhaps that would enable you, or inspire you to, re-enlist in having some class. Being honest? No? Maybe.....not? I dunno. You all(tired, old, dumb, hardheaded) amaze me though, your ability to twist shit knows no bounds.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Newsflash Francis: yea, the clips were played on a Comedy show; however, the clips were actually of Beck.
> ...


 We're the koolaid snorters. Awesome. (sorry old man, you're the one denying video evidence) You did better as a birther, at least there you had some (albeit far-gone) ground to spin shit. Here, no it really CANT be spun. The man did a 180. On film, undeniably.


----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Pat Speers has much more credibility... I've talked with length with him on numerous occasions...he is very knowledgeable...

PLEASE explain WHY the "credible" Discovery Channel MOVED Jackie Kennedy's head in their re-creation to FALSELY claim she would be struck in the head by a bullet from the grassy knoll???


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Let me make this perfectly clear: I don't go to Comedy Central for news; never did, never will


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


uh, because they didnt


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


so, you think they actually presented it without edits?
and they didnt make it better for their comic point of view????

REALLY?
then you are a bigger fucking moron than i thought


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Let me make this perfectly clear: I don't go to Comedy Central for news; never did, never will


It's irrelevant. This isn't "news." It's simply pointing out that a man is a phony, using his own fucking words. 

Clip one, is Beck in bed recovering from surgery, telling about how he went to a ritsy hospital with the "supposed" best care, and that it's a total abomination and the man literally says our healthcare system is an abomination. 

Here, one year later, he's on the conservative koolaid(to borrow your 3rd grade quip)bandwagon about how our healthcare system is the "best in the world" 

He's a proven fucking shill, and the source is HIM.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> so, you think they actually presented it without edits?
> and they didnt make it better for their comic point of view????
> 
> REALLY?
> then you are a bigger fucking moron than i thought




It's actually kind of tough getting reality acrossed to the hard-headed. 

If you saw the video, assuming you're an honest person(ahaah) you'd see how dumb you sound. 

See, Con, this is not deniable. See for yourself or else quit your little girly horselips from moving, you're a mere annoyance. 

Do you wonder why people think Conservatives are old fashioned morons? Because of internet whack jobs like yourself, who take evidence which is opposed to your "views" (oh noes!!!mommy!!) and stick your fingers in your ears and go lalalalalala. 

Have some fucking dignity. Debating you idiots is like beating on a woman. I feel sort of guilty in a weird way. You're like...handicapped or something. I don't know how else to describe it, sorry if that's mean.


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon, the clips are continuous and not edited. There would be camera jerks or head movements or other continuity problems that even the best video people couldn't fix.

Honestly, I'm new here, but you're not serving yourself well by insulting people like that.


----------



## veritas (Aug 16, 2009)

I like you, GT.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > so, you think they actually presented it without edits?
> ...


LOL
yeah, and people think liberals are fucking moron because of internet morons like you


just you thinking i'm a "wackjob" proves you are a fucking moron


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

If you see something discomforting like this, it's best to just ignore it Dive and Frank. Because, frankly, when you keep resorting to "morons!" Context!" "it's a comedy show" you kinda just sound like babies that lost their blankies. I only say this because the video evidence is so fucking damning that you're either literally retarted or just being jerks. I don't like jerks, which is why I'm posting insults which I don't like but I was erroneously called a moron by a random stranger (Divecon) and it's just not something I'm too keen on, especially when you're as ignorant and partisan blinded as it seems. Sorry.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Vanquish said:


> DiveCon, the clips are continuous and not edited. There would be camera jerks or head movements or other continuity problems that even the best video people couldn't fix.
> 
> Honestly, I'm new here, but you're not serving yourself well by insulting people like that.


yeah, the individual clips
but whos to say they arent chopped otherwise
sorry, but i dont take news from Chris Rock, not gonna take it from a moron like stewart


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> If you see something discomforting like this, it's best to just ignore it Dive and Frank. Because, frankly, when you keep resorting to "morons!" Context!" "it's a comedy show" you kinda just sound like babies that lost their blankies. I only say this because the video evidence is so fucking damning that you're either literally retarted or just being jerks. I don't like jerks, which is why I'm posting insults which I don't like but I was erroneously called a moron by a random stranger (Divecon) and it's just not something I'm too keen on, especially when you're as ignorant and partisan blinded as it seems. Sorry.


fuck off asswipe
you are a fucking moron for taking news from the comedy channel


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

It's funny I'm automatically a liberal because I don't like the right's talk radio guys. lol.

Newsflash: no. 

I don't like liars. I've caught them in so many lies, that if their lies were dicks and your mouth was Pornstar Houston, We could film the Houston 3, 000. Their views have nothing to do with why I deteste them, as men. They're liars. I spit on cheaters before I knock their teeth down their fucking throats. Liars are scum. Hannity is a scumbag.

(side rant: the guy's got no class. he's having Freedom Concerts, ignorant of the fact that many troops are Democrats, and USING them to further promote his propoganda liberals are boogy men bullshit. How insulting to the men and women who have died, to use their service as yet another publicity stunt to spread your vomet. He's a sick fuck. Love to meet him. Pussy)/rant.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> fuck off asswipe
> you are a fucking moron for taking news from the comedy channel




Fail. It's not news. It's back to back declarative statements of a man putting his obese foot in his mouth. (which is pure comedy, hence the comedy channel). Too good, too easy.


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon, the clips are continuous and not edited. There would be camera jerks or head movements or other continuity problems that even the best video people couldn't fix.
> ...



You dont even make sense. So you admit the individual clips aren't edited. So then you put those side by side ...and Beck is a fucktard.

Thanks for playing


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow who negative reps people? lol u serious? Dive, you need a cracker or somthing guy? What are you, 13? Christ.



The guy who has "moron" set as his auto answer to everything he's wrong about neg reps people. This is fucking awesome. You belong on comedy central, also.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dive do you REALLY dispute what Beck said because I watched the video and it seems clear to me that Beck got fried with his OWN WORDS. He DID, in fact, say that his health care was bad. He did claim that our healthcare is the best in the world. How do you reconcile those two polar opposite statements?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > fuck off asswipe
> ...


 
More like a used car saleman trying to sell a car without tires, see they are really there, it is just that they have holes in them, that is why you are getting a deal Only real desperate people buy that clunker


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Wow who negative reps people? lol u serious? Dive, you need a cracker or somthing guy? What are you, 13? Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who has "moron" set as his auto answer to everything he's wrong about neg reps people. This is fucking awesome. You belong on comedy central, also.


you are nothing but a fuckwad
fuck off


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

And I am sorry Dive but of all the people you could be defending Beck is by far the least deserving of your defense.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Dive do you REALLY dispute what Beck said because I watched the video and it seems clear to me that Beck got fried with his OWN WORDS. He DID, in fact, say that his health care was bad. He did claim that our healthcare is the best in the world. How do you reconcile those two polar opposite statements?


holy shit, you think random clips cut to make for comedy make you see the whole picture?????
REALLLLY????????????


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Wow who negative reps people? lol u serious? Dive, you need a cracker or somthing guy? What are you, 13? Christ.
> ...


  lol u mad?

 Here's to Glenn Beck. Another Faux-News beacon of truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> And I am sorry Dive but of all the people you could be defending Beck is by far the least deserving of your defense.


i'm not defending him
i dont watch him enough TO defend him
but i'm also not going to demonize him by using the fucking comedy channels splicing and cliping of his show


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


no, i dont get mad
nothing on here is serious enough to make me mad


----------



## pinqy (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Dive do you REALLY dispute what Beck said because I watched the video and it seems clear to me that Beck got fried with his OWN WORDS. He DID, in fact, say that his health care was bad. He did claim that our healthcare is the best in the world. How do you reconcile those two polar opposite statements?
> ...



So, what is the whole picture, then?  You keep claiming the clips don't show the full context, so please, illuminate us...how are the two views not contradictory?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ahh, my bad then. I don't usually diss people with terets. (fuck! shit! moron! rinse/repeat).

Someone hand me a Cold one and shut this shit down. This is complete hall of shame material from Faux Newschannel. Shit, I've hoisted my victory flag and I'm 3/4 wasted already in celebration


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


 
Hey, no use in c;lapping guy, you haven't won anything here. You only proved what a true hack you are 

For that Saul Alinsky would be proud. His legacy lives on

Now give yourself a big bozo button

Nevermind, I'll give you one


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

pinqy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


its been done over and over on this thread and ignored


----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Hey, no use in c;lapping guy, you haven't won anything here. You only proved what a true hack you are
> 
> For that Saul Alinsky would be proud. His legacy lives on
> 
> Now give yourself a big bozo button




When you're in a 12 X12 all white room wearing a nice white jumpsuit, looking out the window down onto the street, does everyone look crazy to you?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dive did you see the one where Stewart fried Bill Kristol?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## G.T. (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Bfgrn (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



UH, they DID...

A close look at frame 312, later projected onto the mock target car fired upon in the program, shows Mrs. Kennedy to be slightly forward and left of her husband, looking at his face, and out of line with a shot coming from his right front. So where does the program get off claiming a bullet fired from the picket fence would have hit her?

Only nine seconds after showing its viewers 312, moreover, and claiming "Our team has exactly re-created a forensic moment in history," the program shows an image of the re-enactors shown earlier in the program, layered onto an image of the Kennedy shooting dummy as seen from the picket fence location used by Yardley. This layered image depicts Mrs. Kennedy behind her husband, in direct line for a shot fired from the fence.. At this point the narrator relates "Our first two tests from the grassy knoll show both debris and damage inconsistent with autopsy and film records." By "film records" the program seems to be asserting that the Zapruder film demonstrates Mrs. Kennedy to be behind the President, and that the re-enactors therefore got it right. But only nine seconds earlier, the program had proved this to be untrue!  This is utterly baffling. Could this really be an innocent mistake? I mean, shouldn't at least one person working on the program have caught such an obvious mistake?

When asked about this later on the Discovery Channel's website, Gary Mack insisted that, unbelievable as it may seem, that it was in fact an innocent mistake.
http://www.patspeer.com/chapter16c%3Aconfirmationanddisappointment


----------



## pinqy (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Really?  Where?  I went back through all 20 pages...all you've done is make assertions such as 





DiveCon said:


> yeah, cause out of context clips cut for comic value would actually present the truth in context


 without saying what the real context was.   There were 2 and only 2 attempts to actually reconcile Beck's 2 opposite claims: 1st 





Zoom-boing said:


> Maybe a year ago Beck thought our system sucked -- maybe his experience was bad or whatever.  Don't know.  But in light of the Obamacare that is on the table he's realized that what we have isn't so bad after all.  Hypocrite?  Possibly.  Then again maybe he sees how much worse things will be if Obamacare goes through and  realizes that what he thought was bad is nothing compared to what is coming down the pike.


 but this doesn't claim that the clips were out of context, just that Beck might have legitimately changed his mind. Which is possible, but it seems a radical change.   

Next was 





Avatar4321 said:


> When Beck was in the hospital he saw the importance of people actually being charitable in the system and *gasp* caring for others. He didn't hate the system. He thinks its the _people_ who need to change.
> 
> At no point did he advocate government take over of the industry. At no point has he ever said it wasnt the best of the world. You people are so blind that you dont seem to realize that best in the world doesnt mean perfect.


Which also doesn't claim the clips were out of context, just tries to claim that despite his 2008 harsh criticism, because he didn't say it wasn't the best in the world means it's not contradictory with his later saying it is the best in the world.  That's a little dicey.  You don't normally harshly criticize something (I believe he used the word "nightmare," but I could be wrong) if it's the best in the world.

So again, you're claiming the clips are out of context and suggesting there were edits and that the clips don't properly represent his views.  So, show the context and that there were edits.  Shouldn't be hard if you're right.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...




Actually, no.  GWBush ran the 5 highest national deficits in American history, and doubled our national debt from $5 Trillion to $10.5 Trillion in only 8 years.  Our budget for this year was created last year, during the Bush administration, and we were budgeted for another record-breaking deficit.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 16, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.



And what does that say about his audience?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


so you want to exclude that Obama was in the process for making this budget and that he voted for it and he also had the stimulus and omnibus spending bills
which are what made it so much higher in the first place


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

bodecea said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.
> ...


that in spite of the excess drama, he reports things correctly


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



yeah I think Obama is on pace to double Bush's deficits.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dark Starscream said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


well, thats one record that wontn be Bush's for long
since this years deficit will be the largest ever


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



change we can believe in.


----------



## Meister (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



Both democrats, and republicans are starting to feel uneasy about that too.
My uncle and aunt voted for him, and now they are really regretting the vote.  I told them that he stated what his plans were, and they just didn't believe that he would go through with them.  They did wake up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

G.T. said:


> If you see something discomforting like this, it's best to just ignore it Dive and Frank. Because, frankly, when you keep resorting to "morons!" Context!" "it's a comedy show" you kinda just sound like babies that lost their blankies. I only say this because the video evidence is so fucking damning that you're either literally retarted or just being jerks. I don't like jerks, which is why I'm posting insults which I don't like but I was erroneously called a moron by a random stranger (Divecon) and it's just not something I'm too keen on, especially when you're as ignorant and partisan blinded as it seems. Sorry.



What's next, George Lopez on Immigration?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If you see something discomforting like this, it's best to just ignore it Dive and Frank. Because, frankly, when you keep resorting to "morons!" Context!" "it's a comedy show" you kinda just sound like babies that lost their blankies. I only say this because the video evidence is so fucking damning that you're either literally retarted or just being jerks. I don't like jerks, which is why I'm posting insults which I don't like but I was erroneously called a moron by a random stranger (Divecon) and it's just not something I'm too keen on, especially when you're as ignorant and partisan blinded as it seems. Sorry.
> ...


hey, why not
and Chris Rock on international relations


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dark Starscream said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Teetering on the edge of the next Great Depression is not the time to tighten the belt and pay down deficits.  It takes a surge of money back into the economy to get it going again.  Any economist will tell you that.  The White House and the Fed, so far, have averted the next Great Depression.  And let's not forget that Bush's "anything goes" policies towards bank regulation, among other things, are what got us into this mess in the first place.  

Things would be a lot easier right now if we were at the debt level we were at 8 years ago ($5 Trillion) and we had to spend another Trillion to pull us back from the edge.  But under the Bush administration, they had to raise the national debt ceiling five times in order to accomodate all of his unfunded spending... unfunded spending such as the prescription drug bill which is still huge part of our deficit today.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



Incorrect.  The bank deregulations happened under Clinton.  ie. Glass Steagall being repealed. The banks needed to be bailed out, I agree. Bush started those bailouts, not obama. 
  Chrysler and GM should not have been bailed out. I disagreed with Bush's spending, too. ie Farm subsidies he promised Iowa for voting for him, etc.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dark Starscream said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


none of them should have been bailed out
Bush was WRONG to start that crap again


----------



## Meister (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



Actually we are in a recession, and like all recessions they go in a cycle....just like this one.  Very little of the stimulus money has been spent...so it's not the stimulus money that has averted your so called "next Great Depression".  It's just the cycle of a recession.
  As far as Bush....he spent way too much, and didn't know what the word veto was.  He made mistakes as do all president.  Obama is making his mistakes and nobody really wants to admit it in his party.
just sayin...


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



I don't agree with bailouts in principle, but with those banks failing, there was no money to loan businesses, hence the stock market crash when the bailout bill failed the first time.  from what I understand, were there not some controls on wall street, the market would have lost 3000 points in one day.  with no money for banks to lend, businesses can't get capital.  Bush basically had a gun to his head.  that's how I see it anyway.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Robin Williams: I left the 10th Amendment in the car, and when I woke up the next morning, it was gone!


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dark Starscream said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



You are incorrect.  The Bush Administration implemented sweeping bank deregulation reform in 1991:  http://articles.latimes.com/1991-06-29/business/fi-1260_1_banking-industry

Here's a Consumer's Advocate assessment of Bush's bank reform:

_The Bush blueprint for deregulation could be a recipe for disaster. Congress should scrutinize the proposal carefully and make doubly sure that consumers are represented through enactment of the financial consumers association. With this deregulatory proposal coming hard on the heels of the savings and loan fiasco -- which consumers will pay for with $500 billion or more over the next 30 years -- it's time to give consumers a voice that was sorely lacking and help make a difference now. EDMUND MIERZWINSKI Consumer Advocate, U.S. Public Interest Research Group Washington, Feb. 21, 1991_

Source:  http://www.nytimes.com/1991/03/10/opinion/l-bush-s-bank-plan-leaves-consumers-out-536691.html  House Panel OKs Bush's Plan for Banking Reform - * Deregulation: The bill endorses powerful new interstate companies, $70 billion more for failures. - Los Angeles Times

And by the way, our country was already $9.5 Trillion in debt before TARP, which I also supported, and Bush had already clocked in the 4 highest deficits in national history BEFORE our economic collapse, when we REALLY needed the money.  Where were you Republicans then?  He could have paid off our national debt, or at least paid it down significantly.  Instead, he ran amock, leaving a legacy of unfunded spending built in to our ongoing national budget.  

And here you are, blaming a Democrat who has been in office for 7 months, his hand forced into deficit spending to combat a recession, rising health care costs, and two wars, with already historic budget deficits left by his Republican predecessor.  [facepalm]


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Where were you when leftists were trying to pretend that American history began with George W. Bush's inauguration?  Bill Clinton WHO?!

And how does "it's not like erasing a blackboard" explain the poster's point concerning OBAMA'S spending?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...


we were screaming bloody murder
whiole you were supporting the bullshit


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Starscream said:
> ...



Uh, do you know what Glass Steagall was?  Do you know who repealed it?  Are you going to deny that Obama's deficits are on pace to DOUBLE Bush's? 
Sorry I refuse to worship your Ossiah or play the role of Lewinsky.  I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Dark Starscream said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Are you talking about just TARP, or the $5 Trillion he spent over-budget before that?  Because that prior $5 Trillion overage I did not support.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.

change we can all believe in.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.
> 
> change we can all believe in.



The withdrawal from Iraq is not an overnight process ... by the summer of next year I believe is what the plan called for.

He campaigned on focusing on A-Stan.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

To be fair, when the dem candidates were asked if they would guarantee withdrawal from Iraq by 2013, only Dennis Kucinich and Mike Gravel said they would.......

and they were ridiculed.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.
> 
> change we can all believe in.



The US have already withdrawn from Iraqi urban areas:

_
Iraq Regains Control if Cities as US Pulls Back

BAGHDAD (Reuters) - Iraq regained full control of its towns and cities on Tuesday, declaring the day a national holiday for Iraqis to celebrate the withdrawal of U.S. troops, six years after invading to topple Saddam Hussein.

Though some Iraqis fear the first step of a full U.S. withdrawal leaves them open to attack, the government declared "National Sovereignty Day" a holiday and held a military parade to flex its muscles at a still stubborn insurgency.

By midnight on Tuesday, all U.S. combat units must have left Iraq's urban centers and redeployed to rural bases, according to a bilateral security pact that requires all U.S. troops except for trainers and advisers to leave Iraq by the end of 2011.

_

We have to do this strategically, not all at once.

Although I agree with you that we should pull the Afghanistan troops as well until we have better intelligence as to the location of Bin Laden.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.
> ...


but hes using the same plan Bush had
where is the "change"


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.
> ...



are these troops home or are they just out of the cities? 

I take it you agree with Nixon's "phase out" strategy in vietnam given your views above.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> To be fair, when the dem candidates were asked if they would guarantee withdrawal from Iraq by 2013, only Dennis Kucinich and Mike Gravel said they would.......
> 
> and they were ridiculed.



I really wish that the mainstream media would have given Presidential candidates like Kucinich and Ron Paul more airtime.  It was appalling how Kucinich was banned from an ABC debate he was legally allowed to be at.  The anchors didn't even acknowledge he was still a candidate... or that he was right outside the building, protesting his exclusion!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and funny how Obama hasn't pulled us out of Iraq.  and he's doubling our troop levels in Afghanistan with no clear mission.
> ...


yeah, the same plan the Bush administration was implimenting

where is the "change"


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



So what?

The fact that he's _actually_ doing it IS change.

Besides, I seem to recall the Bush admin adopting Obama's rough timeline for withdrawal during the campaign season.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



then what the hells' the difference between Bush and Obama?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Huh?

Obama campaigned on getting the troops out of Iraq in 16 months.  Halfway through the campaingn the Bush admin set a timeline for withdrawal that parralleled Obama's plan.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


exactly, so I ask again, what's the difference between Bush and Obama.  You're saying if Bush had been reelected, troops would be out in the same amount of time.  
I don't believe that will happen no matter who is president, but, just for argument's sake, what's the difference between Bush and Obama on that issue?


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Dark Starscream said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, when the dem candidates were asked if they would guarantee withdrawal from Iraq by 2013, only Dennis Kucinich and Mike Gravel said they would.......
> ...



Yeah I believe fox did the same to Paul.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


the Bush admin never set a timeline
it was always when the conditions were met
and Obama wasnt for that
and Bush's plan hasnt beeen changed
there is NO change art


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



I'm saying the Bush said he was going to do the same thing AFTER Obama said it ... I'm not tracking how you can pull the "change" card here.  You are being a bit obtuse.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




So now the Bush admin had no timeline but Obama's does yet that is some how not change?

You guys are all over the place ...


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I don't remember Bush ever setting timelines, actually,  and if he did, I can't imagine he would copy Obama just to win points.  He never gave a rat's ass what people thought of him.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Incorrect.  Dive said no timeline.  I was responding to your claim assuming it was true.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


but they didnt change to the timeline
you are missing that


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys don't remember the "time horizon"?


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> You guys don't remember the "time horizon"?



here's what I remember:  Bush would say no timeline because as soon as we set one, the enemy will just keep their eye on that date and wait.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 16, 2009)

Seriously the only way to satisfy this little change thing you guys are harping about Obama would have had to completely flip flop on the Iraq war when the Bush Admin agreed to the time horizon.

Like I said, y'all are being obtuse here.


----------



## elvis (Aug 16, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Seriously the only way to satisfy this little change thing you guys are harping about Obama would have had to completely flip flop on the Iraq war when the Bush Admin agreed to the time horizon.
> 
> Like I said, y'all are being obtuse here.



I don't remember any time horizon.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

It happened mid election season ...

U.S., Iraq Agree To 'Time Horizon' - washingtonpost.com


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> It happened mid election season ...
> 
> U.S., Iraq Agree To 'Time Horizon' - washingtonpost.com


LOL
the post was editorializing


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> It happened mid election season ...
> 
> U.S., Iraq Agree To 'Time Horizon' - washingtonpost.com



I don't see any specific dates in there.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It happened mid election season ...
> ...


notice how they kept saying "time horizon"
it was to make it LOOK like Bush had taken on Obama's plan


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You have to read an entire article to figure out the real story which most people (and I'm not saying article 15 doesnt) dont.  I learned that from Noam Chomsky of all people.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

Guys the term "time horizon" came directly from the administration.



> Forced to offer nuance, the Bush White House issued this statement July 18: "In the area of security cooperation, the President and the Prime Minister agreed that improving conditions should allow for the agreements now under negotiation to include a general time horizon for meeting aspirational goals--such as the resumption of Iraqi security control in their cities and provinces and the further reduction of U.S. combat forces from Iraq."



Bush's Time Horizon in Iraq


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

And you are right, E, there were no specific dates.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Guys the term time horizon came directly from the administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



show us where it says anything about 16 months in there or in the Wash post article, article.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And you are right, E, there were no specific dates.



ok, so what was the original debate?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Guys the term "time horizon" came directly from the administration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except it was a "general time horizon"
as in a progressive reponse to improving conditions
not a timeline that no matter what the conditions the timeline would be followed
but conditions have been and are continuing to improve

that was Bush's plan, not a timeline


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And you are right, E, there were no specific dates.
> ...


Obama is still following the Bush plan


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.  

To say that Obama is following Bush's plan and that his Iraq policy somehow isn't change is obtuse.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.
> 
> To say that Obama is following Bush's plan and that his Iraq policy somehow isn't change is obtuse.


wrong again
there are no set timelines, you have even admitted that
Obama has adopted the same plan Bush did, without timelines


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.
> 
> To say that Obama is following Bush's plan and that his Iraq policy somehow isn't change is obtuse.



I don't think Bush announced the time horizon to follow Obama.  Bush never cared what people thought.  I thought earlier you said they had the same strategy.  but you're saying Obama's difference is that he's setting a specific date?


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.
> ...



if that's the case, where did the 16 months come from?  That DOES sound familiar, actually. of course, obama may have renegged on it once he took office.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.
> ...



I was mistaken on the "same strategy" but you guys were the ones claiming that he was following Bush's plan.  Are you now saying the Obama's and Bush's plans aren't the same?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Obama said 16 months almost from the drop .... that changed to the summer of 2010.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And again Bush didn't adopt the time horizon until long after Obama had been campaigning on getting the troops out of Iraq by next year.
> ...



I know ... there were "time horizons" because the Bush admin had spent soooooo much time saying that you can't have timelines ... they needed a new buzzword.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


and the "time horizons" were not DATES, but condition specific


face it, Obama has dropped his plan and adopted the Bush plan


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

And the original debate was that Glenn Beck is a phony.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Bush did a lot of things wrong
but this wasnt one of them
and i knew Obama would learn that as soon as he started getting the daily breifings
and it wasnt long after the election i noticed the change of Obama's "change" plan


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And the original debate was that Glenn Beck is a phony.


yeah, but like all threads, they take on a life oif their own


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



their official policy may be different, but we will never withdraw from Iraq.  at least not completely.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Article, Beck isn't a phony, he's a real media personality ...


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And the original debate was that Glenn Beck is a phony.



oh well fuck him.  

i just meant the debate between you and me.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Obama changed his plan from 16 months to summer 2010.  Bush went from "we will not discuss timelines" to we have "time horizons" ... you guys just said that it wasn't date specific ...therefor if by the end of summer next year the troops are gone(like Obama said they would) then he would have followed through with HIS OWN plan.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



and 2010 will become 2012 and so on and so on.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Agreed that we will never be completely out of Iraq .. it doesn't matter who was elected.

But there's a whole lot of options between 150,000 combat troops and completely withdrawn.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


do you REALLY believe we will be out in 2010?
i sure as hell dont


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


and Obama's plan was complete withdrawl

you just keep admitting Obama isnt doing his plan


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I think we'll go down to 50k. Not sure when.  but there are bases there that are permanent.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Completely out?  

No.  

Combat troops gone?  

They damn well better be.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



If the combat troops are gone by the next summer I would consider that following thru with his words.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


oh, most combat troops are likely to be gone, mostly to A-Stan, not home
and i think Obama is making a mistake if he puts that many troops into a-stan


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


i wouldnt
he said completely out
and we(conservatives) all said that wouldnt happen


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



what kind of troops do we have in korea?  I would guess those are combat troops, since the korean war never officially ended?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I would.  
I'm a realist who understands that there was no way that was going to happen.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Right, but Obama claimed to be an idealist, and he obviously isn't. He said what a mistake Iraq was, yet he filled his whole cabinet with people who supported it full bore even after there were no weapons.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It's not a bunch of phone operators in Korea I can assure you of that but I can also assure you that the troops in Korea are not receiving combat pay.  The troops in Iraq are.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


again, you admit he was wrong


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

You all may have covered this already, but didn't Obama promise to end the Iraq war by now?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> You all may have covered this already, but didn't Obama promise to end the Iraq war by now?


he intoduced a bill to
but it didnt go anywhere


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I admit that his position on Iraq has evolved over the past year.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



 that's perfect.  You should be obama's press secretary.  oh my god.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > You all may have covered this already, but didn't Obama promise to end the Iraq war by now?
> ...



Okay ... in other words it's another promise not kept.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



pretty much.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread was very revealing.

Showed me the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs who are so far up the Republicans ass they couldn't recognize the truth if it bitchslapped them in the face with a 2 ton glove.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> This thread was very revealing.
> 
> Showed me the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs who are so far up the Republicans ass they couldn't recognize the truth if it bitchslapped them in the face with a 2 ton glove.


as if YOU would recognize the truth
LOL
what a fucking JOKE you are


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> This thread was very revealing.
> 
> Showed me the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs who are so far up the Republicans ass they couldn't recognize the truth if it bitchslapped them in the face with a 2 ton glove.



You project way too much ... is JB your twin?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> This thread was very revealing.
> 
> Showed me the Far-Rightwing Nutjobs who are so far up the Republicans ass they couldn't recognize the truth if it bitchslapped them in the face with a 2 ton glove.



and how does Obama's intestine smell again?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Really Elvis? So anyone who has the integrity to speak against bold faced liars is "up your adversary's ass?" Seriously? You made it to adulthood how?


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Really Elvis? So anyone who has the integrity to speak against bold faced liars is "up your adversary's ass?" Seriously? You made it to adulthood how?



Oh, and Obama isn't a bold faced liar.  Got it. Funny how the other jackass said exactly the same thing I did, but you're too partisan to call him on it.  disappointing.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh, and Obama isn't a bold faced liar.  Got it. Funny how the other jackass said exactly the same thing I did, but you're too partisan to call him on it.  disappointing.



I'm just not big into dickheads, is all. Beck straight up lied here. Deny?


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Obama isn't a bold faced liar.  Got it. Funny how the other jackass said exactly the same thing I did, but you're too partisan to call him on it.  disappointing.
> ...



Beck has a job to do and he does it.  I'm sure he has lied before and will lie again.  I'm sure he will "think" about killing someone again and get everyone's panties in a bunch.  That's his job. and apparently he's doing an outstanding job.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Beck has a job to do and he does it.  I'm sure he has lied before and will lie again.  I'm sure he will "think" about killing someone again and get everyone's panties in a bunch.  That's his job. and apparently he's doing an outstanding job.



I'm not really interested in his motives, I just think he's scum for what he does. He's a liar, a cerial misleader, and if this were a perfect world where I get to meet ALL cheaters face to face, and it were within the law, I'd make him swallow his teeth.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Beck has a job to do and he does it.  I'm sure he has lied before and will lie again.  I'm sure he will "think" about killing someone again and get everyone's panties in a bunch.  That's his job. and apparently he's doing an outstanding job.
> ...



Yeah well, same with Olberführer, mathews, michael moore, orally, hannity, colmes, limpbitch, madcow, and most other people who do the same thing this alcoholic does.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577;1430644

Yeah well said:
			
		

> Indeed.


----------



## Maple (Aug 17, 2009)

Care4all, you do know the 787 billion dollar no stimulus stimulus bill is not working, 72% of Americans want congress to rescind it to pay down the debt. That's not a good report because the majority of Americans are waking up to this President who spends like he is on speed. He is spending money quicker than he can print it, adding to the national debt of 200 billion dollars a month.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Maple said:


> Care4all, you do know the 787 billion dollar no stimulus stimulus bill is not working, 72% of Americans want congress to rescind it to pay down the debt. That's not a good report because the majority of Americans are waking up to this President who spends like he is on speed. He is spending money quicker than he can print it, adding to the national debt of 200 billion dollars a month.



how long does it take for the stimulus to work, if it's going to work?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

Obama is failing and all his faithful followers can do is attack a talk show host.

I guess that's all they can do since they can't defend anything Obama has said or done.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Obama is failing and all his faithful followers can do is attack a talk show host.
> 
> I guess that's all they can do since they can't defend anything Obama has said or done.


I don't give a rat's ass about Obama. 

In fact, I deteste politics and think picking "sides" is for fucking babies. It also lessens your integrity when trying to evaluate a situation honestly, and not with your biased views in the back of your mind. (biased from the "other side's" views). 

But no, this is simply calling a rat tailed liar a liar. Do you deny?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Beck has a job to do and he does it.  I'm sure he has lied before and will lie again.  I'm sure he will "think" about killing someone again and get everyone's panties in a bunch.  That's his job. and apparently he's doing an outstanding job.
> ...



Real tough guy huh?







Tough guys like you are a dime a dozen.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

No, not at all. I just say how I feel. Sue me.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Plus, that dude ain't 1/4 as sexy as me. ; )


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Well, to be fair, you could say the same thing about Beck being a "radio thug" saying he's thinking about killing Michael Moore.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

The fact is whether we leave NOW or 5 years from now the second we leave the minority in Iraq will be brutalized.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is failing and all his faithful followers can do is attack a talk show host.
> ...



I don't deny you're a classic punk that think himself a tough guy. As far as lying, I think everyone has the right to change their opinion. In full disclosure  didn't watch you silly clip. I don't take much stock in information that comes from a comedy show, I would rather get my news from a reputable news source.

Here's your darling Jon getting pwned.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF4pV27_7PI]YouTube - Jon Stewart calls Truman a War Criminal for Dropping nuclear bombs on Japan - Torture?[/ame]


----------



## Oldandtired (Aug 17, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's The One Thing...  Regardless of your opinion of Glenn Beck, he has very high ratings on tv and although a bit overdone on drama, his comments are more factual than anything you will see on MSNBC or hear out of that dumb ass guy named Gibbs who spews the Obama's crap everyday on the tube.  It's pretty hard for you liberals to accept the fact that guys like Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, and O'Reilly have pegged the administration for what it really is...  fucked up.
> ...



You refer to the likes of Beck and Levin as ass kissers of the Bush administration?

Either you are naive, or you simply never listen to/wtach those people.

My guess is you are too naive to have ever listened to/ watch those poeple.

They have convictions and made it quite clear that Bush was not a true conservative in their eyes...and they were correct.....and they made their feelings about the man quite clear...to those that listened/ watched.

Next time, post something based on fact...not just based on assumption.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



The difference is Beck's not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I don't deny you're a classic punk that think himself a tough guy. As far as lying, I think everyone has the right to change their opinion. In full disclosure  didn't watch you silly clip. I don't take much stock in information that comes from a comedy show, I would rather get my news from a reputable news source.
> 
> Here's your darling Jon getting pwned.
> 
> YouTube - Jon Stewart calls Truman a War Criminal for Dropping nuclear bombs on Japan - Torture?



You're the one who lacks intelligence and calls me a "punk?"

Let me break this down for ya paatna! (hee haw). 

#1. Jon Stewart is not my darling. I don't even watch his show. I do come across clips, however. Fail. 

#2. "Because" I posted a Stewart link, your logic told you that he IS, indeed, my DARLING. I don't know where you developed this complex, ground-breaking train of thought but you might consider how asinine it is for a second and re-visit the drawing board. Comments like that only serve to make you sound like you're a dickhead. 

#3. You're commenting on a thread in which you admit you did not examine the source material. Should I go into detail about how awful of a Student you'd be, in making opinion pieces or research papers without actually opening a book? At least watching a good documentary?

Face it dude, you're an ass hole.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The difference is Beck's not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.



Are you saying that posting on message boards is a means "to hide?" 

 Well, I must say, your knowledge on the world and how it works is quite impressive dude.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...







Oh yeah he is doing a GREAT job........A GREAT job of losing sponsors.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

By the way I DO listen to Rush, Hannity, Savage, and Levin from time to time but they go so far of the Right side I can only take them in small doses. The ONLY one who consistantly called Bush out is Savage and he also slams all the other right wing radio hosts.


----------



## Oldandtired (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Give me a man or woman that is willing to speak his or her mind without the concern of ones personal well being...and you are giving me a great American....A true patriot.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Oldandtired said:


> Give me a man or woman that is willing to speak his or her mind without the concern of ones personal well being...and you are giving me a great American....A true patriot.




But not Beck. He is a shill.


----------



## Oldandtired (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a man or woman that is willing to speak his or her mind without the concern of ones personal well being...and you are giving me a great American....A true patriot.
> ...



He is a man that is willing to sacrifice his own well being to say what he feels.

He is not a shill...he is a patriot.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Oldandtired said:


> He is a man that is willing to sacrifice his own well being to say what he feels.
> 
> He is not a shill...he is a patriot.



Um no. Shill. 

Last year, on CNN, he said our healthcare system was an abomination.

This year, in mirroring what "his side's" saying in the debate, and now on FOX, he calls it the best in the world. 

He is also a loony fuck, can't forget about that.

Sorry man, a patriot he is not. He is a shill.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Oldandtired said:
> 
> 
> > He is a man that is willing to sacrifice his own well being to say what he feels.
> ...



Whatever he is, more people watch him on Fox, than watch CNN, MSNBC, or any other cable news at his time slot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't deny you're a classic punk that think himself a tough guy. As far as lying, I think everyone has the right to change their opinion. In full disclosure  didn't watch you silly clip. I don't take much stock in information that comes from a comedy show, I would rather get my news from a reputable news source.
> ...



Spoken like a true loser.

Whenever you grow a pair,  you can find me here.

bonney texas - Google Maps


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is Beck's not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.
> ...



No dumbass, what I'm saying is Beck is not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.

Now is he?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> Whatever he is, more people watch him on Fox, than watch CNN, MSNBC, or any other cable news at his time slot.




That's not a credit to his reliability. It's a credit to his entertaining abilities. 

I watch on occasion for a giggle, roll eyes, and shut off. (for instance).


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever he is, more people watch him on Fox, than watch CNN, MSNBC, or any other cable news at his time slot.
> ...



ratings.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Spoken like a true loser.
> 
> Whenever you grow a pair,  you can find me here.
> 
> bonney texas - Google Maps


 this guy. 

How about when I grow a strange obsession with internet posters, coupled with actually catching feelings over posts, and then having the side change to ditch on a plane ticket? Then, I'll be over.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> No dumbass, what I'm saying is Beck is not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.
> 
> Now is he?



Oh, so he's got balls? 

 Ahh kay.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever he is, more people watch him on Fox, than watch CNN, MSNBC, or any other cable news at his time slot.
> ...



Your right, he's not a newscaster....he's an entertainer.  Take him at face value, and not more.  It's like how I feel about Olbermann, I giggle, roll eyes, and shut off.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


and if that were true, he wouldnt be on the air anymore, now would he?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


or just change the channel
LOL


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And you're accusing him of acting like an Internet tough guy?  

lol

Me thinks you are projecting, son.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Spoken like a true loser.
> ...



Just as I thought...all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > No dumbass, what I'm saying is Beck is not hiding behind a screen name and a cartoon avatar.
> ...



He has more courage in his little finger than you do in your entire body.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I can and will travel to prove my point. Just name the place and time.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Tell ya what, tough guy, head to Roxbury, MA @ 2:00 am on any random night.

I'm the biggest black dude you can find there.

BTW make sure you wear your full cowboy get up with perhaps a t-shirt made out of a Texas flag or something just so I know who you are.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 and we've met when? 


Lonestar's logic =


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I can and will travel to prove my point. Just name the place and time.



Come to Albany, NY via Albany airport. When you're there, I'll p-m you my address.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



My picture is in my profile.  A street address would be helpful.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



We don't have to meet for me to know you lack courage.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I can and will travel to prove my point. Just name the place and time.
> ...



I'll drop by as soon as I'm done in Ma.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Dudley Square 

2 AM

Wear the cowboy outfit.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2009)

They can all be exposed! First they cry about Medicare and Medicaid, calling it the worst thing since black plague. Now that they need minions in their army (meaning the old, because the age demographic transends race, creed color and religion) against UHC, they perk medicare and medicaid of as the BEST PROGRAMS in the world. 

The Radio Pundits: "Hey Old Farts that Commie in the white house is going to take away your health insurance and healthcare and turn you into Soylent Green, spot him now grandpa."

Once the Old Farts turn their backs: "Oh yea enjoy medicare and medicaid while you can communist bastard!"


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Cowboy outfit?  You've been watching too many western movies.


----------



## nia588 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw this vid earlier. Glenn Beck is constantly contradicting himself. Which just makes him perfect for fox news.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 17, 2009)

nia588 said:


> I saw this vid earlier. Glenn Beck is constantly contradicting himself. Which just makes him perfect for fox news.



You watch a lot of Fox news?


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...



Never mind the quality, feel the width


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 17, 2009)

Re the fight club arrangements.  

Please take a flight to Sydney (the one in Australia), get the cabbie at the airport to take you to Australia Square (you can't miss it, it's sort of round).  Be there at 2000 hrs.  If I'm not there by 2100 hrs then start the fight without me


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Re the fight club arrangements.
> 
> Please take a flight to Sydney (the one in Australia), get the cabbie at the airport to take you to Australia Square (you can't miss it, it's sort of round).  Be there at 2000 hrs.  If I'm not there by 2100 hrs then start the fight without me


hey, arent internet fights fun


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Re the fight club arrangements.
> ...



Remember that bloke that drove across the States to find his opponent???? 

I'm glad there's only fifteen of us with the internet here in Oz, at least I know the other 14 nutcases


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

Jon Stewart is indeed a comedian.  However, he bases much of his humor on pointing out very real hypocrisies, such as this clip about Glenn Beck.

And, by the way, refusing to watch the clip is the epitamy of burying your head in the sand.

At least when I criticize Glenn Beck, for instance, I watch his show first.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

He did it again, just the other day when he played a clip of Bill O'Reilly calling left-wing anti-war protestors "Nazis", accusing them of doing exactly what the Town Hall protestors are doing now.

And the original poster's clip, by the way, is one of the best I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> Jon Stewart is indeed a comedian.  However, he bases much of his humor on pointing out very real hypocrisies, such as this clip about Glenn Beck.
> 
> And, by the way, refusing to watch the clip is the epitamy of burying your head in the sand.
> 
> At least when I criticize Glenn Beck, for instance, I watch his show first.


yeah, but you see "inciting to violence" where none occured


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Stewart is indeed a comedian.  However, he bases much of his humor on pointing out very real hypocrisies, such as this clip about Glenn Beck.
> ...




That is open to interpretation, but at least I do watch it first.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


when i saw your thread on it, i started watching, there was no incitement to violence in the whole show, in fact he stopped several times and reiterated that message that violence was not the answer


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Which is an entirely different discussion on a different thread, which can be found, in it's entirety, here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...more-he-is-attempting-to-incite-violence.html


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


i know, i was in that thread with you from the start
you got shown as a moronic liberal that saw things that never happened
which is why the thread died


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 17, 2009)

You want to make ai difference.  Find out who sponsors the Hypocrite's show and boycott the business.  I saw a list and the only one that I deal with is Red Lobster.  I guess I will have to get my seafood somewhere else.  Apple is on the list but I use a PC.

Beck is an idiot and a liar.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

JimH52 said:


> You want to make ai difference.  Find out who sponsors the Hypocrite's show and boycott the business.  I saw a list and the only one that I deal with is Red Lobster.  I guess I will have to get my seafood somewhere else.  Apple is on the list but I use a PC.
> 
> Beck is an idiot and a liar.


i've never been to red lobster
i guess i'll have to start going


----------



## Otter_Creek (Aug 17, 2009)

I bet the "idiot" makes more money than you do....


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Sure I was Dive.  I didn't prove my point at all. 

After all, you guys insulting me and saying things like "no he didn't" was a very effective argument on your parts.

And yeah, the thread died, _after 50 pages._ 

LOL.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


yeah, it was fun calling you what you are


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

Otter_Creek said:


> I bet the "idiot" makes more money than you do....




Yep, because making money is of course the only thing in the world that's worthwhile.

right?

Oh, and before you go on one of those right-wing "you must be a left-wing welfare recipient" rants, I'm quite comfortable financially.  

I just don't think that a person is better than me because he makes a lot of money telling outright lies on televsion.  Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Why are people so anti-capitalism ... he offers a product/service ... people want it ... so he makes a profit ... if people didn't want it ... he'd be fired. It's really simple.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Why are people so anti-capitalism ... he offers a product/service ... people want it ... so he makes a profit ... if people didn't want it ... he'd be fired. It's really simple.




Because the "product" he's offering are a bunch of blatant falsehoods presented as the truth, or at least, the truth as he sees it.

I'm not anti-capitalist.  But I am against "capitalist" ventures like, say, selling guns and drugs to 10 year-olds.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You better put on 40lbs of muscle and learn to scrap before you come here, patna. heeee haww.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people so anti-capitalism ... he offers a product/service ... people want it ... so he makes a profit ... if people didn't want it ... he'd be fired. It's really simple.
> ...



Meh, your last part is just a no brainer. However, name one media personality that is always honest.


----------



## Vast LWC (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Hey, I think Chris Matthews is an a-hole too, if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Vast LWC said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Did you get my point? I don't care if people like or dislike any media personality (I personally think they are all boring honestly) but if you expect honesty and accuracy, turn off the TV. They sell a service and get paid for attracting viewers, they are not (even news reporters now) paid for offering facts and truth. Sensationalism is how media makes money.


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are not giving them enough credit.  They have a lot of "fans" who believe the tripe these liars spout.  You would be surprised how dumb some members of society are, seriously.

They actually believe Beck, Rush and Hannity and think what they are saying is truthful.  That is the scary part, these people can live next door to you.  

Scary stuff.

(Side note, Beck has lost 20 sponsors now since calling the President racist.  20 and counting.  woohoo.)


----------



## veritas (Aug 17, 2009)

> You are not giving them enough credit. They have a lot of "fans" who believe the tripe these liars spout. You would be surprised how dumb some members of society are, seriously.
> 
> They actually believe Beck, Rush and Hannity and think what they are saying is truthful. That is the scary part, these people can live next door to you.
> 
> Scary stuff.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


 no, i wouldnt, we have tons of morons like you on the internet daily


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



... and a lot of people think Moore uses fact to.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Very few of their followers are younger, female, and minority.  The old white male is 1/3rd of the electorate, down from 50% around 1960.  Their percentage will continue to decrease steadily the next two election cycles, then plummet dramatically.  America will be better that "older wise white males" have less say in the future.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> [(Side note, Beck has lost 20 sponsors now since calling the President racist. 20 and counting. woohoo.)


 really, got proof of that
last time i saw a claim about him losing sponsors it turned out to be a lie


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



So true.  So true.  Those who want "the good ole days" are dying off.


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Moore is not on television every day spouting crap like Rush et al does.  Agree?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Rush isnt on TV daily either
moron


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > [(Side note, Beck has lost 20 sponsors now since calling the President racist. 20 and counting. woohoo.)
> ...



I will but when I do show the link, will you say you were wrong?  Will you say sorry, you were wrong or will you just ignore the fact that you were pwned again?  

Just asking.  

(You will have to wait a few hours for a link, this just came out.)  Woohoo, go Glenn, keep talking and calling the president a Racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


since i have not said your claim was false, how would i be wrong?
only a moron would think asking for proof is saying you are wrong
i merely pointed out the last time i saw such a claim it turned out to be false


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Really?  I don't really know how often Rush is on Television, I know he is on the radio daily.  I also know a great American Hannity is on television daily.  I believe Beck is as well.  Radio, television....:

Rush
Hannity
Beck
Savage
Greta
Cavuto
BillO
Brian Kilmeade (yuck)
Every blond on Fox 
et al..

Now is Moore in peoples faces as much as these people?


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

trlrtrash13 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > too bad they were ass lickers during the bush administration, maybe we wouldn't be in the dire economic straights we are in now.....
> ...



Back in the bad old days of Bush, Beck was sort of in the middle.  Since he went to the fair and balanced fox, he is losing his freaking mind.  

Not just because he is against Obama, but because he is freaking losing his mind...lol

Seriously, "get off my phone".  LOL


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > [(Side note, Beck has lost 20 sponsors now since calling the President racist. 20 and counting. woohoo.)
> ...



Twenty companies have pulled their ads from Beck&#8217;s show in just the last two weeks.
Eight more companies -- including Wal-Mart -- reportedly pull Glenn Beck ads | Media Matters for America

By the way, the last time you heard about him losing sponsors was a lie?  How can that be?  Was this recent?

He is up to 20 and counting.  Woohoo.  I am waiting for you to say, yes you were correct.  I am still waiting.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


ah, so you have that ailment known as TDFNC


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Well ... except when people want to be outraged at him ..


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yay ... he lost sponsors ... so fucking what? People are still watching him, as long as his ratings stay up high enough, he's doing something right.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


wow you are one stupid moron
i never said you were WRONG idiot

now, can you find a site that confirms it that ISNT a far left moronic site?
media matters is one of the biggest known LIARS on the internet


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Something right?  American Idol has good ratings.  Please tell me you dont think they are doing something right as well.  They have dumb viewers as well.  

Ratings does not equal doing something right.  Sorry.

Believe me, if he loses enough sponsors, I don't care how many people are watching, he will be dropped.


----------



## Dark Starscream (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Uh... sponsors pay the bills.  Ratings don't mean squat if you stop making money.  Ratings are there to attract sponsors.  His lying tongue is what drives them away... even if sheeple still want to want him.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



American Idol, as much as I hate that stupid show, is doing something right. Here's a hint: Media makes money on sensationalism, nothing else matters in that field.


----------



## Zona (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Did I say you said I was wrong in this post?  I said, you said the last time you heard about him losing sponsors it was a lie.

Try to keep up skippy.  

It was not a lie, he is losing sponsors.  I will list more sites later, but go ahead and say it, you were right....say it, you were right........he is losing sponsors.



This is important, don't forget to say I was right...and media matters simply states what people say verbatim, then calls them out on it.  

Stay on point though, say I was right, he is losing sponsors.  Say it, say it!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


again, you have yet to post confirmation that you are correct
mediamatters is not now nor will it ever be taken seriously

and again, i never said you were wrong, asshole
so there is no need for me to say you were correct, should you ever post proof from a non-biased site


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 17, 2009)

Glenn Beck losing advertising dollars (See Who's Cancelling Sponsorship)

Glenn Beck losing advertising dollars (See Who's Cancelling Sponsorship)
Portland Progressive Examiner ^ | 8/12/2009 | Michael Stone 
Posted on August 15, 2009 8:16:15 AM PDT by IbJensen

Glenn Beck, controversial Fox News personality, is losing advertising dollars for his program airing on the Fox News Channel. Corporate sponsors have been distancing themselves from Beck, fearing backlash for being associated with Beck's crazed and dangerous rantings and ravings. Recently Beck called President Obama a racist, just one of many utterances which has outraged his critics and worried his supporters.

Beck is known for his on air hysterics, his crying and manic gesticulations have become infamous. What is unclear is whether Beck is seriously mentally ill, or merely pandering in some gross and obnoxious fashion to the lowest, most base segment of American society. Perhaps it is both.

Regardless, GEICO is the latest corporate sponsor refusing to be associated with Beck. GEICO joins Lawyers.com, Procter & Gamble, Progressive Insurance, Men&#8217;s Wearhouse, State Farm, Sargento and SC Johnson in boycotting the Glenn Beck Show.

This display of corporate responsibility is admirable. Yet there are still some corporate hold-outs. General Electric, Farmers Insurance, Office Depot, Nestlé (Gerber), Red Lobster, Travelocity, the U.S. Postal Service, Walmart and Wyeth, are all targets for the on-going boycott being sponsored by ColorofChange.org,

Glenn Beck appeals to the worst in America. Media personalities like Glenn Beck, Lou Dobbs, and Rush Limbaugh exploit racism and race-based fear to increase their ratings, and encourage racial discord. It is time for good people to stand up to these racists and bigots. One way to do this is to support the boycott at ColorofChange.org.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Glenn Beck losing advertising dollars (See Who's Cancelling Sponsorship)
> 
> Glenn Beck losing advertising dollars (See Who's Cancelling Sponsorship)
> Portland Progressive Examiner ^ | 8/12/2009 | Michael Stone
> ...


thanks, now i know what products to stop buying


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I'm kinda wondering even though he's losing sponsors, if he's gaining other sponsors?
This happens quite often, as his numbers beat CNN, MSNBC, and others...he must be a draw, and other sponsors will grab the air time, it's good business.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Divulging that info wouldn't create enough of an outrage to boost viewers.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



??
In his time slot on television, he has higher numbers already than the rest of the field.
Am I missing your point.  I could be...I'm dense sometimes.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Ratings for talk hosts tend to rise when there is some controversy for watching them, it's a strange phenomenon but true. So they instead release those who leave, thus sparking debates such as these, free advertising. When people cry that this person said "such and such" then others will tune in just to see what all the hype is about. If they also mentioned all the new advertisers then there wouldn't be as much debate, too much fact would make debate less popular.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


i dont watch him enough to be able to tell if he has no ads on his show now


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Aaaw hell, if he doesn't then I may just tune in for commercial free TV ... I am so sick of ads on TV. I never even buy based on them.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Oldandtired said:
> ...






Won't be watching him for long if his sponsors keep bailing on him.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



If if sponsors had bailed on him, he would have been dropped by now. This is old news.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


the replay comes on at 2 am et
i'll have to look and see


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



The fact that he has two time slots in some areas shows that he is doing quite well ... I really wish people understood capitalism and media and how they work these days, seriously.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Don't make me call you a moron.  There are a lot of sponsors out there...they come and they go, they come and they go. Sponsors look at ratings.
 See how that works?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry Kitty Kat but there are more defections every day. Do you really think Faux will keep him if they are LOSING money.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry guys but if you think sponsors of the type that Beck has been losing "come and go" then you are just as insane as Beck himself.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sorry Kitty Kat but there are more defections every day. Do you really think Faux will keep him if they are LOSING money.



OK...you are a moron.  Fox News in not losing money on him.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Sorry guys but if you think sponsors of the type that Beck has been losing "come and go" then you are just as insane as Beck himself.



No...your a moron.  You will see him next week, next month, and next year.
But thanks for proving who you are.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister.......If yyou think those sponsors are LEAVING because his RATINGS are TOO HIGH then you don't know squat about advertising.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Making yourself out to be the only MORON here.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Meister said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys but if you think sponsors of the type that Beck has been losing "come and go" then you are just as insane as Beck himself.
> ...



Well ... unless he really cashes in on all this publicity and decides to retire next year.


----------



## Meister (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Meister.......If yyou think those sponsors are LEAVING because his RATINGS are TOO HIGH then you don't know squat about advertising.


Those sponsors are being replaced...For the Love of God, what planet are you from?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Meister.......If yyou think those sponsors are LEAVING because his RATINGS are TOO HIGH then you don't know squat about advertising.



You know less about advertising and media hype.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion,

Beck is losing sponsors not his audience.  Where there is an audience new sponsors will step up to fill in the void.  Beck is lying fuckstick but he's a popular lying fuckstick.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> Oh and alledgedly?  When you call someone a moron, you should probably think to spell words correctly, agree?





umm......



Zona said:


> I agree with you, dont *beleive *your ears.  Beck did not flip flop on this.  LOL




Yes, we do need to watch our spelling don't we?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 18, 2009)

I signed the petition to his sponsors to drop him. Fuck that douchebag.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 18, 2009)

Last week (Friday, August 14th) Glenn Beck once again made the case that President Obama will implement euthanasia. As absurd as this sounds, Beck is following up on his segment from earlier in the week in which he used his own daughter's medical condition, and fear tactics complete with Nazi WWII footage, to back up his bizarre claim. With video.


Beck's hyperbole has a life of its own, despite independent findings that what Sarah Palin calls "death panels" is a hoax,despite the fact that the media have debunked the death panels -- more than 40 times over -- and despite statements to the contrary by those who have worked on the end-of-life provision in the bill:



Georgia Sen. Johnny Isakson, a Republican who co-sponsored the Medicare End-of-Life Planning Act in 2007 and proposed an amendment similar to the House bill's provision during the Senate health committee's markup of its health-care bill, termed Palin's interpretation "nuts" and noted that all 50 states have laws allowing end-of-life directives.
And Rep. Earl Blumenauer, D-Ore., who authored the House provision on end-of-life counseling, said he is astounded that Palin has not tempered her bleak descriptions. "It's deliberate at this point," he said. "If she wasn't deliberately lying at the beginning, she is deliberately allowing a terrible falsehood to be spread with her name."

But never one to let facts get in the way of a good rant, Beck makes the claim that "The &#8216;deather&#8217; part of the bill..I believe it came from the White House", and then goes on, with much eye-rolling and air-quoting, to say that the &#8220;deather&#8221; provision is equivalent to a British National Health Service plan called NICE (National Institute of Health and Clinical Excellence. Good going, Glenn, considering that (1) there is no such thing as a &#8220;death clause&#8221; to begin with, and (2) NICE bears no resemblance to the end-of-life counseling provision from which Palin, with her usual uncanny insight and intelligence, deduced that seniors will be subject to triage by &#8220;death panels&#8221;.

Beck tries to connect the dots:

Am I wrong in saying, without any inflammatory speech here, don't call them death panels, lets just call them what they are: you have a certain amount of money, a certain amount of people, you can't, they don't, you can't give everything to everybody, isn't it inevitable that you have to make tough choices?
Beck's guest, pro-insurance spokesman Dr. Rand Paul of Kentucky Taxpayers United, had a solution for reforming health care: Extending your contract over several years! He compares health insurance to calculators when they first came out: the longer it's around and the more competition there is, the cheaper it&#8217;ll be. And nestled into the video (which was edited for time), try and find Beck&#8217;s solution to the health care crisis: let the rich evil doctors treat the sick for a tax break. 

Once again, as is the norm, Beck fails to provide a single opposing view to his agenda of scaring the old and disabled, many of whom have no choice but to have Fox on their TVs. Glenn either ignores the facts or is perpetuating a lie despite them. You decide.


News Hounds: We watch FOX so you don't have to.


----------



## DavidS (Aug 18, 2009)

8 more advertisers back out of Glenn Beck show.

Walmart, CVS, Best Buy, GMAC Among 8 Major Companies To Pull Ads From Glenn Beck Show


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

Non-issues ... the new reason to fight. Sheesh ...


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

DavidS said:


> 8 more advertisers back out of Glenn Beck show.
> 
> Walmart, CVS, Best Buy, GMAC Among 8 Major Companies To Pull Ads From Glenn Beck Show


Wow. That list is really growing.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

paperview said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > 8 more advertisers back out of Glenn Beck show.
> ...



... and yet he is still on the air.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Non-issues ... the new reason to fight. Sheesh ...



It's just a little disheartening that FOX is on in businesses and waiting rooms and shit, and people/passers by see him saying "the healthcare plan has deathpanels" then you automatically have a "protestor" who may not know "Beck" is a lying scrub and takes him as gospel. 

Times this phenomena exponentially, and you do NOT have an honest debate going on regarding healthcare, which is a detrement to us ALL.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

G.T. said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Non-issues ... the new reason to fight. Sheesh ...
> ...



Kind of like how someone saying "hope and change" got a bunch of people to automatically vote him into president ... I know it's disturbing at how many gullible people there are in this country now.


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

*What's Bad for the GOP Is Good for Fox News*






"The more viewers Fox attracts, the more voters the GOP repels. And the more voters the GOP repels, the more viewers Fox attracts. The most important part of the dynamic is that Fox News has no interest in doing anything other than attracting viewers. It will continue to ride this wave of anger and resentment irrespective of what impact it has on the Republican Party until it stops making them money. And yes, Barack Obama's popularity is dropping, and the bloom is beginning to come off the rose. But the GOP hasn't seen a concomitant rise in popularity: Just yesterday it hit the lowest approval rating it has seen in a quarter century, according to the _New York Times_."

What's Bad for the GOP Is Good for Fox News - Fox News - Gawker


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh ... and the "co-op" idea they are considering adding in, all the companies they are considering to include just happen to be the worst insurance companies. 

So yeah, regardless of how it's said, Beck is right about one thing, this bill is a bad idea.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

Paper ... you couldn't find a more biased source?


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


I'll bet you voted for Bush.


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Paper ... you couldn't find a more biased source?


Truth hurts, huh Kitten?


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...


Jerry Springer is still on the air too.


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

Lots of people like watching train wrecks.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 18, 2009)

paperview said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You really have no idea who I voted for ... 

Bush was an idiot, and idiot who did some good, made a lot of mistakes, but I didn't vote for him. I am registered as a Democrat ... Obama however is not a Democrat, and since the party supported him anyway, I quit supporting them.


----------



## paperview (Aug 18, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Meister (Aug 18, 2009)

paperview said:


> *What's Bad for the GOP Is Good for Fox News*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  What kind of site is that?  At least you could have given a Gallup poll.
As far as you know with yours is that it very well could have been made up of 100 socialists.   Back to the sandbox for you sonny.


----------



## Vanquish (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont think Beck will get pulled any time soon. Even if he starts costing them more money than his advertising makes, pulling him would be seen as a huge win for Dems - and they'd never allow that to happen if they could stand it.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > *What's Bad for the GOP Is Good for Fox News*
> ...


and totally dishonest


Generic Congressional Ballot - Rasmussen Reports


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 18, 2009)

paperview said:


> Lots of people like watching train wrecks.


 
Some like causing them.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people like watching train wrecks.
> ...


anyone watch Beck's show today

i saw a lot of ads on that show today
including an ad for progressive insurance(one that has alleged to have pulled it's ads)


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



1. Wal-Mart 
2. Allergan (maker of Restasis)
3. Ally Bank (a unit of GMAC Financial Services)
4. Best Buy
5. Broadview Security
7. CVS
8. Re-Bath
9. Travelocity
10. ConAgra
11. GEICO
12. Lawyers.com
13. Mens Wearhouse
14. Procter & Gamble
15. Progressive Insurance
16. RadioShack
17. Roche
18. SC Johnson
19. Sanofi-Aventis
20. State Farm Insurance

YOu said him losing sponsors was a lie.  I say, you are wrong and I am right.  Comments?

Boycotting Glenn Beck Sponsors For Calling Obama A Racist « Another War of Jenkins&#039; Ear

More companies pull Beck ads: Wal-Mart, CVS, Best Buy - Michael Calderone - POLITICO.com

Beck dumped by more advertisers. - Topix

Advertisers deserting Fox News' Glenn Beck - MarketWatch

The Washington Monthly

The Seminal » Glenn Beck&#8217;s advertisers are backing away &#8212; help us increase the pressure

Seriously, do you need more links?

You said him losing sponsors was a lie.   Say you were wrong, say it...say it...


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

Vanquish said:


> I dont think Beck will get pulled any time soon. Even if he starts costing them more money than his advertising makes, pulling him would be seen as a huge win for Dems - and they'd never allow that to happen if they could stand it.



Unfortunately, you may be right.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


WRONG again simpleton
i said the last time i heard the claim it was a lie
you REALLY suck at communication


and btw, you still claim Progressive Insurance has pulled their ads
so why did i see a Progressive Insurance ad on his show TODAY


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Do you have a link that proves Progressive advertised on his show?  If not, its just your word and from what I can see, that is not nearly enough. 

Agree?  Provide proof please, just like you asked me to do.  Fair enough?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > *What's Bad for the GOP Is Good for Fox News*
> ...



The NY Times is reputable, but your polling org of choice, Rasmussen, is the one in the sandbox.  Have a nice evening.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2009)

divecon lost again.  You could not possibly be an underwater type of guy, because you would get lost the first time and drown.  "Up!  Up!  Up, Stupid!  Oh, heck.  Get the boat hook and net."


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


yeah sure, asswipe

you wouldnt believe it anyway
and as always, if there isnt a link on the interwebs it never happened
you are set up perfect for the orwellian times we are in

"we've always been at war with east asia"


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...


except Rasmussen was the closest at getting the election right last fall, tied with just ONE other pollster


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> divecon lost again.  You could not possibly be an underwater type of guy, because you would get lost the first time and drown.  "Up!  Up!  Up, Stupid!  Oh, heck.  Get the boat hook and net."


nope, not
you just keep proviong you are the fucking moron i call you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > divecon lost again.  You could not possibly be an underwater type of guy, because you would get lost the first time and drown.  "Up!  Up!  Up, Stupid!  Oh, heck.  Get the boat hook and net."
> ...



Yep, you are one rational, intelligent dude.  Have a nice night.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


i always do have nice nights


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You asked me to provide links to prove he was losing sponsors, now your saying links are not good to prove a point.  What sense do you make dude.  It is true what they said about you, seriously.  Wow.


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > divecon lost again.  You could not possibly be an underwater type of guy, because you would get lost the first time and drown.  "Up!  Up!  Up, Stupid!  Oh, heck.  Get the boat hook and net."
> ...



Pssst...when calling someone a moron, spelling proviong this way is priceless.   Seriously, just stop, this is too easy.  Do you still need to know what irony means?

Oh, I forgot what they said about you.  I am so sorry dude.  My bad.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


you claimed you had them
i asked you to provide what you claimed
i personally watched the show, pretty much ignored everything but the ads
LOL
it was there
you can deny it all you want


----------



## Meister (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



  That poll was from GAWKERS.COM, not the NY TIMES.  NY TIMES is one partisan source from the left, RASMUSSEN is much more reliable, and more centrist than anything that you could bring to this thread.  I would even accept a GALLUP poll, but you would be disappointed.  So you need to hit the sandbox and play with flyweight, or whatever his name is.  Oh yeah....paper view.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


again, pissing about a typo is proof you are nothing more than a fuckwad


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Just like you asked me, got a link?

I provided plenty to prove you wrong...you said the last time you heard he lost sponsors was a lie.

I know for a fact the last time you heard he lost sponsor was correct....I told you.

Still a lie?

Oh and don't forget, provide a link to prove you are correct about progressive.  You could be right, I don't know.


----------



## Meister (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You should here what the conservatives on this board are saying about you
Oh sorry...my bad


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Again, you missed the irony of you calling someone a moron and then having a typo.  This is priceless.


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



KEWL.  Seriously, KEWL!  Woohoo.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2009)

Rasmussen is not accepted by rational, centrist points of view.  Sorry to disappoint you, but the far rightoids in this country make up about 2% of the population.  You are not centrist.


----------



## Meister (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rasmussen is not accepted by rational, centrist points of view.  Sorry to disappoint you, but the far rightoids in this country make up about 2% of the population.  You are not centrist.



 Rasmussen is not rational with YOU Jake.  You are
  part of the 2% of the far left libs.  But, there are about 40% who say they are conservatives in America to the 21% who say they are liberals. So Rasmussen may be more accepted and probably much closer to reality than you are.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


wrong again fuckwad


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


i missed nothing fuckwad


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rasmussen is not accepted by rational, centrist points of view.  Sorry to disappoint you, but the far rightoids in this country make up about 2% of the population.  You are not centrist.


well, that leaves you out since you are not rational
you are a fuckwad


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> Rasmussen is not rational with YOU Jake.  You are
> part of the 2% of the far left libs.  But, there are about 40% who say they are conservatives in America to the 21% who say they are liberals. So Rasmussen may be more accepted and probably much closer to reality than you are.



perhaps that has less to do with shared left of center ideology and more to do with the fact that most people you might call "liberal" in fact are moderate? or see themselves as moderate.

I can tell you that there are self-identified "conservatives" on this board who are. in fact extraordinarily radical.

hence the problem with Self-identification....at least as I see it.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Rasmussen is not rational with YOU Jake.  You are
> ...


so, people that are actually liberals miss identified themselves as conservatives?


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> Pssst...when calling someone a moron, spelling proviong this way is priceless.   Seriously, just stop, this is too easy.  Do you still need to know what irony means?







Zona said:


> Oh and alledgedly?  When you call someone a moron, you should probably think to spell words correctly, agree?





umm......



Zona said:


> I agree with you, dont *beleive *your ears.  Beck did not flip flop on this.  LOL




Yes, we do need to watch our spelling don't we?


----------



## jillian (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



people who are radicals misidentify as conservatives.


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

Kat said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Pssst...when calling someone a moron, spelling proviong this way is priceless.   Seriously, just stop, this is too easy.  Do you still need to know what irony means?
> ...



I have said this over and over and since you are going to my old posts, you know this, I make plenty of mistakes, but when I am trying to insult someone, I don't make mistakes in spelling especially if I am calling them a moron.  DiveCon continues to do this and he is lost on the irony of this.

Agree?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2009)

Since we're going to Jon Stewart for our news, it's only fair to ask, "What can 'Family Guy' teach us about the Public Option?"


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


i would bet more radicals identify as liberals


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Since we're going to Jon Stewart for our news, it's only fair to ask, "What can 'Family Guy' teach us about the Public Option?"



Great freaking avitar!  Brazil is uh, fun.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


and again, making a typo has nothing to do with the subject being called a moron
but you expose yourself as a fucking moron yourself for making a big deal out of an obvious typo


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I don't get comparing Hannity to Hitler.


----------



## Zona (Aug 18, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Everyone misses the Gay aspect for some reason. Not that there is anything wrong with that lifestyle though.  

As far as the comparison, there is no one in history as horrible as Hitler.....


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


most people with at least a basic knowledge of history wouldn't
of course that leaves zona out


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Stalin may have been worse. 

I will look at the avatar again.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


ah, so the point you're attempting to make is that he is gay???

funny how those that think its fine to actually be gay would use it as a slur against someone NOT gay


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

Actually I think Göbbels used to dress that way.  I think that is who it's supposed to be.


----------



## veritas (Aug 18, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Actually I think Göebbels used to dress that way.  I think that is who it's supposed to be.



What are those Goebbels things Elvis?


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

veritas said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I think Göebbels used to dress that way.  I think that is who it's supposed to be.
> ...



Uh. the guy who has Hannity dressed in a Nazi uniform in his avatar.  the avatar is painting Hannity as Goebbels, not Hitler.


----------



## veritas (Aug 18, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




You must not see the domino looking thingies in your post......nevermind.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 18, 2009)

One of my best buddies from the AF has the last name Goebbel.  

We call him "straight cow."


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

veritas said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



Umlaut?  It's part of his name.  Göbbels=Goebbels auf Deutsch.


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> One of my best buddies from the AF has the last name Goebbel.
> 
> We call him "straight cow."



straight cow?


----------



## veritas (Aug 18, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




I see the umlaut, this laptop sees domino box thingies. I've only had it out of the box for half a day. I'll have to investigate.


----------



## elvis (Aug 18, 2009)

veritas said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...



can't help ya there.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

veritas said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > veritas said:
> ...


sounds like you are missing the font files
LOL


----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2009)

Zona said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Well, first off I don't really like seeing Dive calling anyone a moron. But, I can tell ya he makes typo's. So do I. I am sure he got your point.
You aren't getting my point. A typo is a typo no matter. And I wasn't going to old posts of yours. I posted the exact same thing to you last night (the night you posted your typo), after you were going after him for a typo.

It is all silly. Matter of fact, most everything in this thread is silly, useless bickering.
IMO.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 19, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my best buddies from the AF has the last name Goebbel.
> ...



lol ... yeah, E

Goebbel is pronounced "gay bull."

Get it?


----------



## Zona (Aug 19, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> veritas said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Why are you assuming its supposed to be Hitler?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 19, 2009)

What if you could lock in a price for a predetermined amount of time like LIFE insurance? Say I want to be covered for 20 years I ask for a 20 year policy for health insurance and they can NOT DROP ME so long as I pay my premiums. There may be a part of the policy that allows for limited rate increases but you would be GUARENTEED coverage for that amount of time.


----------



## Bennyka (Sep 16, 2009)

I am glad ya'll are using your freedom of speech. Here is a Fact for all of you that are part of the Right Wing Terrorists plan and you know who you are hahah. You the Brainless fool who watch Fox Noise and their Racist platform. This is the same Network that amplified the lie for the Iraq war, the reason for the war hmmm where are those WMD guys hahaha. You the nameless fools, who listen blindly to the Beeckakistas, Palinaistas, Cheneyalista, Rushaistas, and 98% of the GOP Senate and Congress who lie 75% of the time and yes there are records to prove this is true. I predict for the next 8 years you the Grand Old Party terrorists actions will fail at every corner, your conservatism will be diluted to more of an annoyance where is more of a joke than to take you serious, and for every time you create a lie or tea bag it or twist a story that is factually wrong, you will make Obama a hero every time. See the problem is that you know as everyone else knows this a great President in the making. You the fringers, the conservative religious right, you the fanatic Right Wing Terrorists know your party is dying and a new national party will rise from the fractures of the separatist that are created, this new party will have the flavor of Nazism mixed with Reganism and Bushism. See the fact is you cannot stand to have a Black President and the fact is that he is so Good no matter what you say or what forces you use. The health bill will pass with public option why? Because no longer large corporations will be able to profit off the lesser, you who have been brain wash by your own propaganda would rather see the large corporation screw you than have a system that will allow everyone in all classes to benefit from medical equality, you do not want all boats to rise with the tide you don't get it. This is not socialism or communism you probably don't even know the meaning only what you are told like brainless fools. Your attempt to disrupt the progress of this country will only create disillusions and eventually in the end destroy your hopes, you the once admirable Republican party full of misinform conservatives with overview of racist opinion, gay bashing, and other social controls that you have try to emplace on the true proud American society.  You have created your own destruction because of your faux leadership. We the people of the United States have declared that the Game is on to end the dehumanification of our citizenry, of our poor, of our homeless, of our needy, of our senior, of our sick, and of our human spirit. Your ability to stop our future, our ability to reach our next evolutionary progression and to end your social terroristic attacks is coming to an end. So go ahead and use your freedom of speech and continue your attempts to destroy the constitution, we will prevail over your terrorists acts and fear mongering. We laugh at your stupidity and your ignorance. Yes we can make a non-socialistic and non-communistic Democracy and be successful without your influences. For this country to be successful in all areas, you the right wing terrorists must go into extinction. Yes its sad but its part of the evolutionary process and a new republican party will rise leaner and better and more open minded and more concern to helping all classes to rise. It does not matter what you folks think on here, it will happen mark my words. Obama will be written about and sung about and remember as the model for the 21st century President. The country will grow, corporations will lose their terroristic control over the American People, and a Nation will rise that will lead the world in all aspects of Economics, social reforms, and National integrity.


----------



## Bennyka (Sep 16, 2009)

I am glad ya'll are using your freedom of speech. Here is a Fact for all of you that are part of the Right Wing Terrorists plan and you know who you are hahah. You the Brainless fool who watch Fox Noise and their Racist platform. This is the same Network that amplified the lie for the Iraq war, the reason for the war hmmm where are those WMD guys hahaha. You the nameless fools, who listen blindly to the Beeckakistas, Palinaistas, Cheneyalista, Rushaistas, and 98% of the GOP Senate and Congress who lie 75% of the time and yes there are records to prove this is true. I predict for the next 8 years you the Grand Old Party terrorists actions will fail at every corner, your conservatism will be diluted to more of an annoyance where is more of a joke than to take you serious, and for every time you create a lie or tea bag it or twist a story that is factually wrong, you will make Obama a hero every time. See the problem is that you know as everyone else knows this a great President in the making. You the fringers, the conservative religious right, you the fanatic Right Wing Terrorists know your party is dying and a new national party will rise from the fractures of the separatist that are created, this new party will have the flavor of Nazism mixed with Reganism and Bushism. See the fact is you cannot stand to have a Black President and the fact is that he is so Good no matter what you say or what forces you use. The health bill will pass with public option why? Because no longer large corporations will be able to profit off the lesser, you who have been brain wash by your own propaganda would rather see the large corporation screw you than have a system that will allow everyone in all classes to benefit from medical equality, you do not want all boats to rise with the tide you don't get it. This is not socialism or communism you probably don't even know the meaning only what you are told like brainless fools. Your attempt to disrupt the progress of this country will only create disillusions and eventually in the end destroy your hopes, you the once admirable Republican party full of misinform conservatives with overview of racist opinion, gay bashing, and other social controls that you have try to emplace on the true proud American society.  You have created your own destruction because of your faux leadership. We the people of the United States have declared that the Game is on to end the dehumanification of our citizenry, of our poor, of our homeless, of our needy, of our senior, of our sick, and of our human spirit. Your ability to stop our future, our ability to reach our next evolutionary progression and to end your social terroristic attacks is coming to an end. So go ahead and use your freedom of speech and continue your attempts to destroy the constitution, we will prevail over your terrorists acts and fear mongering. We laugh at your stupidity and your ignorance. Yes we can make a non-socialistic and non-communistic Democracy and be successful without your influences. For this country to be successful in all areas, you the right wing terrorists must go into extinction. Yes its sad but its part of the evolutionary process and a new republican party will rise leaner and better and more open minded and more concern to helping all classes to rise. It does not matter what you folks think on here, it will happen mark my words. Obama will be written about and sung about and remember as the model for the 21st century President. The country will grow, corporations will lose their terroristic control over the American People, and a Nation will rise that will lead the world in all aspects of Economics, social reforms, and National integrity.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Another idiot (bennyKa) weighs in.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 16, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Mao Tse Tung made Stalin and Hitler rolled together look like pikers.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> This is what it comes down to, people watching shows based on COMEDY to make opinions. THE DAILY SHOW IS SATIRE, NOT TRUTH. THE CLIPS ARE EDITED AND TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT ALL THE TIME. (In every case, not just fox, or gleen, or anything) It is not news, and to post clips of a comedy show as truth just shows how god damn retarded people have  become.  and im sorry to say, government wants you retarded.


Bullshit


----------



## obama2ndterm (Sep 17, 2009)

*More dumb preaching to the dumber!*


----------



## mskafka (Sep 17, 2009)

Liberty said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



Well, when you check the facts of what a comedy show is reporting and they're true, it turns out to be credible, regardless of the source.  I saw this video a few months ago, and read the blog to which it is related on GB's site.  

I don't doubt that in his mind he had a bad experience.  But it wasn't "near-death", as his blog implies.  Anyone who works in healthcare will tell you the same when they read it.  

So for once, the comedy is fact....and the "fact" is comedy.


----------

